# Race to Sub-12



## Xishem (Feb 21, 2011)

By (semi-) popular demand, I'm going to start this "Race to Sub-12" thread in place of the dead/dying "Race to Sub-15" thread.

The rules will be pretty standard for a race-to thread. Every round, I will post 12 scrambles. Take an average of 12 of those, dropping the best and worst times, and post the average. Be sure to post all of your times, and not just your average.

Rounds will begin on Sunday and Wednesday afternoon (UTC-6) of each week. I will tally and report the results at the end of each round. Get a sub-12 Ao12 three weeks in a row, and you "graduate". *As of round 13: Until participation increases, round lengths will be increased to one full week, each round starting on Sunday.*

Also, be sure to post what event you will be competing in (OH, 2H), although at this point I don't really see any events other than 2H being realistic for sub-12, go ahead and do as you please.

Cumulative Results Sheet

Any questions? Good. Go.

*Previous Rounds' Scrambles and Results:*


Spoiler



*Round 001* || Feb. 20, 2011 - Feb. 23, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 002* || Feb. 23, 2011 - Feb. 27, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 003* || Feb. 27, 2011 - Mar. 02, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 004* || Mar. 02, 2011 - Mar. 06, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 005* || Mar. 06, 2011 - Mar. 09, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 006* || Mar. 09, 2011 - Mar. 13, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 007* || Mar. 13, 2011 - Mar. 16, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 008* || Mar. 17, 2011 - Apr. 03, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 009* || Apr. 03, 2011 - Apr. 06, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 010* || Apr. 06, 2011 - Apr. 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 011* || Apr. 10, 2011 - Apr. 13, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 012* || Apr. 13, 2011 - Apr. 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 013* || Apr. 17, 2011 - Apr. 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 014* || Apr. 24, 2011 - May. 01, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 015* || May. 01, 2011 - May. 08, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 016* || May. 08, 2011 - May. 15, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 017* || May. 15, 2011 - May. 22, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 018* || May. 22, 2011 - May. 29, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 019* || May. 29, 2011 - June 05, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 020* || June 06, 2011 - June 15, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 021* || June 15, 2011 - June 20, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 022* || June 20, 2011 - June 26, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round 023* || July 05, 2011 - July 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |


*Round 1 Scrambles:*


Spoiler



1. R2 L2 F2 D R2 L' U F L' U' F' U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' L2 U2 R' F2 U R' F2 U 
2. U2 D' R D' R2 F' D L2 B' D' L2 B2 F D2 L B2 R2 F R' L U2 F' D' B2 F2 
3. U F U' D B2 R' L B' R2 U B F' D F2 B' U' R D' U' B2 L2 F2 D L' B 
4. U' D' R2 D2 F2 U F' B' D2 R L2 F' D L U L B U2 D' B' F2 L D L R' 
5. F2 U' R' B D' R2 B2 R' L F2 U R U2 B' R' F' R2 L B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' L2 
6. R' B2 L R D U F R2 F2 B' D2 U L R D' L' U R2 B2 F' R D' B' U' L 
7. F' D' L2 F' B L2 F2 R' L2 F' D2 B F2 D B2 D' B' L D2 L' D' B2 L2 B' L 
8. U2 D' F L B' R' U D2 L2 F2 D' F U R' B U2 R2 U2 D F' D2 L' D2 F' L 
9. F' B2 U' B' L2 R2 D' L' D' R2 B' F' R2 D' B U' B L R U F U' R2 U' L 
10. R' U2 F' R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R' U D' R L' U L D2 F2 U B U2 R2 D2 
11. R2 F' L F2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' B L R U F2 R' U L R B2 R' B2 F2 D L' U 
12. D R' B' U2 B2 D2 F2 R L2 F U' F' L U' F L2 D2 L D R' F' R D U B


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Race to sub12 Round 1*

Average of 12: 19.43
1. 21.94 
2. 20.21 
3. 21.36 
4. (16.52) 
5. 18.86 
6. 17.97 
7. (22.75) 
8. 18.27 
9. 19.08 
10. 19.22 
11. 20.50 
12. 16.86 

I'm going to be here for a while...


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.84

19.17, (16.29), 16.84, 17.21, 16.41, 17.10, 19.75, 18.25, (21.02), 17.46, 18.17, 18.02


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 1
17.58

16.58, 16.84, (19.15), 18.38, 15.94, 18.54, 17.45, 17.98, 17.43, (13.68), 18.03, 18.70

Good average for me. Usually my average of 12 is around mid-18.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.82
1. 13.69 R2 L2 F2 D R2 L' U F L' U' F' U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' L2 U2 R' F2 U R' F2 U 
2. 14.24 U2 D' R D' R2 F' D L2 B' D' L2 B2 F D2 L B2 R2 F R' L U2 F' D' B2 F2 
3. (17.69) U F U' D B2 R' L B' R2 U B F' D F2 B' U' R D' U' B2 L2 F2 D L' B 
4. 15.71 U' D' R2 D2 F2 U F' B' D2 R L2 F' D L U L B U2 D' B' F2 L D L R' 
5. 14.62 F2 U' R' B D' R2 B2 R' L F2 U R U2 B' R' F' R2 L B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' L2 
6. 14.47[...fail..pll skip] R' B2 L R D U F R2 F2 B' D2 U L R D' L' U R2 B2 F' R D' B' U' L 
7. 16.37 F' D' L2 F' B L2 F2 R' L2 F' D2 B F2 D B2 D' B' L D2 L' D' B2 L2 B' L 
8. 14.28 U2 D' F L B' R' U D2 L2 F2 D' F U R' B U2 R2 U2 D F' D2 L' D2 F' L 
9. 15.54 F' B2 U' B' L2 R2 D' L' D' R2 B' F' R2 D' B U' B L R U F U' R2 U' L 
10. 13.90 R' U2 F' R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R' U D' R L' U L D2 F2 U B U2 R2 D2 
11. 15.39 R2 F' L F2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' B L R U F2 R' U L R B2 R' B2 F2 D L' U 
12. (13.03) D R' B' U2 B2 D2 F2 R L2 F U' F' L U' F L2 D2 L D R' F' R D U B 

Pretty crap, but normal average wise, a bit worse then normal but whatever.


----------



## chris w (Feb 21, 2011)

round 1 
Average of 12: 12.99- race to sub13? lol
12.09, 11.64, 14.38, 11.62, 15.18, (16.66), 13.44, (10.98), 13.00, 11.99, 12.69, 13.86
slightly better than and average average, cos of pll skip and a couple easy cross's, nearly got a sub15 on orange lol


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 1: 14.07

1.	16.28	R B L' F2 D2 L' B R L2 B D' U2 F U' R2 D' F2 B' R D2 B D R' B2 D'
2.	13.34	R' U L2 F B' U2 R2 L2 F2 D' B D2 F L' F U2 D2 B L2 D' U' R2 U R' L2
3.	14.22	D2 R U' B' L' B' R2 L U2 R B2 F R' F2 L F' D' R B2 F' L2 D' R' D2 L'
4.	13.70	U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' R' D2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 B U' L' F2 B' D B' L' D2 B' D' L
5.	14.62	U D' F R L F' D F2 D R2 B' D2 F D B2 R' F L U2 R' B2 R2 B' D R'
6.	13.06	L' F B2 R' U F2 L' D F' D' R' D' U F2 L2 R F D' F U2 B2 L B D F'
7.	13.25	F2 R2 D' B R' B' F' U' B2 D R' F' R2 L2 U R D' F' R D' B F D R' L
8.	15.03	B R2 F' U2 B2 R' F' R' U' R' U L B L B2 U R' L2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 F'
9.	14.56	F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' U2 F2 U2 F2 D F' B R2 B L2 D' R U L B R'
10.	(11.36)	D B2 L B U2 F' D2 U' B D U2 R F D2 L2 U L2 F2 L' F2 D2 U' L' U L'
11.	(DNF)	L' B' R2 L D2 U2 F U L' F B' D' R2 B2 F D F L D' L' D2 B F' U' F
12.	12.62	U' D2 F D' L D2 R U D' B' R F' B' D L' B L B F' U2 L2 R' D R2 B2

The DNF just ruined it.


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok it is monday.
When will be the second round each week?

I'm gonna to do an average now that may wont be even sub20 just to compete on round 1 
For me it will be the same as the man of the first reply

will edit to post average

oh and event is 2h
first 17 (edit: the solve before first 17) was the first solve where i had any look ahead.
14.97 is most genius solve ive ever made, fullstep, normal F2L cases, just f'king great look ahead  (not PB)

Round 1

Statistics for 02-21-2011 19:36:19

Average: 20.19
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	19.80	R B L' F2 D2 L' B R L2 B D' U2 F U' R2 D' F2 B' R D2 B D R' B2 D'
2.	23.02	R' U L2 F B' U2 R2 L2 F2 D' B D2 F L' F U2 D2 B L2 D' U' R2 U R' L2
3.	21.30	D2 R U' B' L' B' R2 L U2 R B2 F R' F2 L F' D' R B2 F' L2 D' R' D2 L'
4.	20.31	U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' R' D2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 B U' L' F2 B' D B' L' D2 B' D' L
5.	22.19	U D' F R L F' D F2 D R2 B' D2 F D B2 R' F L U2 R' B2 R2 B' D R'
6.	(DNF)	L' F B2 R' U F2 L' D F' D' R' D' U F2 L2 R F D' F U2 B2 L B D F'
7.	19.33	F2 R2 D' B R' B' F' U' B2 D R' F' R2 L2 U R D' F' R D' B F D R' L
8.	19.70	B R2 F' U2 B2 R' F' R' U' R' U L B L B2 U R' L2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 F'
9.	17.92	F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' U2 F2 U2 F2 D F' B R2 B L2 D' R U L B R'
10.	17.05	D B2 L B U2 F' D2 U' B D U2 R F D2 L2 U L2 F2 L' F2 D2 U' L' U L'
11.	(14.97)	L' B' R2 L D2 U2 F U L' F B' D' R2 B2 F D F L D' L' D2 B F' U' F
12.	21.28	U' D2 F D' L D2 R U D' B' R F' B' D L' B L B F' U2 L2 R' D R2 B2


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> Ok it is monday.
> When will be the second round each week?
> 
> I'm gonna to do an average now that may wont be even sub20 just to compete on round 1
> ...


 
Probably like the Race to sub-20 thread, where the thread is updated every Monday and Thursday (or in this case Sunday/Wednesday?) where results of the previous round are posted and new scrambles are given. This thread should probably be updated in a few days with results of this round and new scrambles.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 21, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> Probably like the Race to sub-20 thread, where the thread is updated every Monday and Thursday (or in this case Sunday/Wednesday?) where results of the previous round are posted and new scrambles are given. This thread should probably be updated in a few days with results of this round and new scrambles.



Ah. I forgot to clarify this. Sorry.

New rounds will begin every Sunday and Wednesday afternoon (UTC-6). Results will generally be tallied and reported those nights as well.

Also, to others: If possible, please post the round number you are participating in somewhere near the top of your post. It doesn't have to be bolded or enlarged, just somewhere in your post please.

Thanks.


----------



## clincr (Feb 21, 2011)

*Round 1*

17.36, 19.71, 18.28, 17.65, 18.65, 19.49, 16.03, 15.65, 16.94, 17.34, 16.93, 17.70

= 17.64 (σ = 0.93)

Aim to graduate by the end of this year. It'll end up being mid 2014 though.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 1

16.97, 17.44, 20.33, 20.63, (13.56), 16.00, (22.06), 19.15, 19.44, 20.13, 15.34, 21.68

Average: 18.71


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Round 1:*

*Times:*
13.63, (12.40), 12.56, 14.70, (18.00), 14.04, 13.63, 13.90, 15.28, 13.55, 14.51, 13.08

*Average:*
13.89

*Notes:* I did very well today, GuHong really did good for me today. I didn't get any terrible OLL's either.


----------



## joey (Feb 21, 2011)

Oops, guess I graduated. (no warmup)
12.36, (12.59), 12.06, 11.77, 11.80, 11.79, 11.44, (10.09), 11.61, 11.05, 11.78, 11.40 -> 11.77


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 21, 2011)

joey said:


> Oops, guess I graduated. (no warmup)
> 12.36, (12.59), 12.06, 11.77, 11.80, 11.79, 11.44, (10.09), 11.61, 11.05, 11.78, 11.40 -> 11.77


 
you have to get sub 12 for 3 rounds in a row to graduate.


----------



## joey (Feb 21, 2011)

Oops, should have read the rules


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 22, 2011)

Round 1


Statistics for 02-21-2011 18:33:06

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.69
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 16.58
Worst Time: 20.19
Individual Times:
1.	20.09	R B L' F2 D2 L' B R L2 B D' U2 F U' R2 D' F2 B' R D2 B D R' B2 D'
2.	16.58	R' U L2 F B' U2 R2 L2 F2 D' B D2 F L' F U2 D2 B L2 D' U' R2 U R' L2
3.	17.60	D2 R U' B' L' B' R2 L U2 R B2 F R' F2 L F' D' R B2 F' L2 D' R' D2 L'
4.	18.98	U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' R' D2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 B U' L' F2 B' D B' L' D2 B' D' L
5.	19.70	U D' F R L F' D F2 D R2 B' D2 F D B2 R' F L U2 R' B2 R2 B' D R'
6.	18.34	L' F B2 R' U F2 L' D F' D' R' D' U F2 L2 R F D' F U2 B2 L B D F'
7.	18.11	F2 R2 D' B R' B' F' U' B2 D R' F' R2 L2 U R D' F' R D' B F D R' L
8.	20.19	B R2 F' U2 B2 R' F' R' U' R' U L B L B2 U R' L2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 F'
9.	17.70	F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' U2 F2 U2 F2 D F' B R2 B L2 D' R U L B R'
10.	19.72	D B2 L B U2 F' D2 U' B D U2 R F D2 L2 U L2 F2 L' F2 D2 U' L' U L'
11.	18.14	L' B' R2 L D2 U2 F U L' F B' D' R2 B2 F D F L D' L' D2 B F' U' F
12.	19.09	U' D2 F D' L D2 R U D' B' R F' B' D L' B L B F' U2 L2 R' D R2 B2	PLL skip! =D


----------



## Xishem (Feb 24, 2011)

Excuse me for the delay. Good job to everyone competing this round! I'll tally results tonight sometime, but here are the new round's scrambles:

Just so everyone knows, in future rounds, results for one round and scrambles for the next will be in separate posts. I'm still trying to develop a systematic and efficient way of running this thread, so please, please bear with me.

*Round 1 Results:*
1. joey 11.77
2. chris w 12.99
3. cuberkid10 13.89
4. theanonymouscuber 14.07
5. RyanReese09 14.82
6. AvidCuber 17.58
7. clincr 17.64
8. AJ Blair 17.84
9. Ranzha V. Emodrach 18.69
10. mrjames113083 18.71
11. masteranders1 19.43
12. Dacuber 20.19

Cumulative Results Sheet

*Round 2:*
1. D' B' F2 D2 F D2 B U R2 U B2 L D R' F' B U' L2 D' L' F' R2 L' U R2
2. D' F2 B U' L' B R' F2 B' U2 F2 R U R' F D2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' B U' L'
3. U2 L2 F2 B' D2 R2 F' U D2 L' D R' L B2 R2 U' D L2 F' D' L' D' U' R L2
4. F2 U2 D L' B' F L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B U' R B D2 B2 L R2 F' B L D' L
5. F L B' D F' D2 U' B' D B U L' B2 L F2 D' L' U' F U2 F' U2 L F2 D'
6. B' D' R2 B2 R' B2 D' B U' F' U2 B' D' U' L2 R' F' U B2 U' L F' B' U F2
7. F' L2 D R' U2 R D' U' R U2 L F2 D' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' L' U D' B2
8. R U2 L2 U2 F2 B' U' F2 U D2 L' R B D R F2 L U D' F2 R B' F' U R2
9. U R L2 U B' D' L2 R2 U' F' U2 L' R D2 B' R F R2 D' R' B L2 U L' U2
10. F' U' B' U2 L' B2 D F' L2 U' D' F U D2 L U' F2 D2 U' L U' D2 L' B' R'
11. D' R' U' L' B' F' U' F B2 D2 B' U B L' R' B2 U2 L' F2 L F2 B R' D2 L2
12. L R' D' R D' U' L D L' B' F2 R2 L' D' U' L2 R2 D U2 F R F L2 B D


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 24, 2011)

Round 2: 14.64

1.	14.05	D' B' F2 D2 F D2 B U R2 U B2 L D R' F' B U' L2 D' L' F' R2 L' U R2
2.	13.20	D' F2 B U' L' B R' F2 B' U2 F2 R U R' F D2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' B U' L'
3.	15.36	U2 L2 F2 B' D2 R2 F' U D2 L' D R' L B2 R2 U' D L2 F' D' L' D' U' R L2
4.	14.45	F2 U2 D L' B' F L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B U' R B D2 B2 L R2 F' B L D' L
5.	12.58	F L B' D F' D2 U' B' D B U L' B2 L F2 D' L' U' F U2 F' U2 L F2 D'
6.	(9.97)	B' D' R2 B2 R' B2 D' B U' F' U2 B' D' U' L2 R' F' U B2 U' L F' B' U F2
7.	17.58	F' L2 D R' U2 R D' U' R U2 L F2 D' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' L' U D' B2
8.	13.92	R U2 L2 U2 F2 B' U' F2 U D2 L' R B D R F2 L U D' F2 R B' F' U R2
9.	16.56	U R L2 U B' D' L2 R2 U' F' U2 L' R D2 B' R F R2 D' R' B L2 U L' U2
10.	15.25	F' U' B' U2 L' B2 D F' L2 U' D' F U D2 L U' F2 D2 U' L U' D2 L' B' R'
11.	13.41	D' R' U' L' B' F' U' F B2 D2 B' U B L' R' B2 U2 L' F2 L F2 B R' D2 L2
12.	(17.64)	L R' D' R D' U' L D L' B' F2 R2 L' D' U' L2 R2 D U2 F R F L2 B D


Comment: Absolutely horrific. But the 9.97 was an awesome X-Cross and PLL skip.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Times:*
15.13, (13.78), 15.97, 14.48, 16.29, 13.79, 14.60, (17.43), 16.27, 14.05, 15.72, 13.85= 15.01

*Notes:*
Eh, I got pretty bad OLL's and many E-perms. :/


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 24, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> *Times:*
> 15.13, (13.78), 15.97, 14.48, 16.29, 13.79, 14.60, (17.43), 16.27, 14.05, 15.72, 13.85= 15.01
> 
> *Notes:*
> Eh, I got pretty bad OLL's and *many E-perms*. :/



What? E perm is the best PLL!


----------



## stufkan (Feb 24, 2011)

Round 2:


Mean: 16.77
Standard deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 15.25
Worst Time: 19.24

Best average of 5: 15.88
2-6 - (15.25) 15.33 16.26 (17.34) 16.04

*Best average of 12: 16.68
1-12 - (19.24) (15.25) 15.33 16.26 17.34 16.04 17.53 16.93 16.96 17.57 15.47 17.37*

Not that bad, but aimed for sub 16.50 at least


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 25, 2011)

Round 2 (2H)
17.16, 20.91, 15.16, 15.36, 15.31, 16.77, 14.98, 14.69, 13.25, 18.86, 14.28, 19.08 = 16.16
I had a nice string of good solves in there, 2 PLL skips too.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 25, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Round 1
> 17.58
> 
> 16.58, 16.84, (19.15), 18.38, 15.94, 18.54, 17.45, 17.98, 17.43, (13.68), 18.03, 18.70
> ...





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Round 1
> 
> 
> Statistics for 02-21-2011 18:33:06
> ...


 There's a race to sub 15 thread already.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 25, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> There's a race to sub 15 thread already.


 
Not one that's alive...


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 25, 2011)

Round 2


Statistics for 02-24-2011 23:01:06

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.06
Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 13.96
Worst Time: 20.03
Individual Times:
1.	16.06	D' B' F2 D2 F D2 B U R2 U B2 L D R' F' B U' L2 D' L' F' R2 L' U R2	PLL skip.
2.	17.09	D' F2 B U' L' B R' F2 B' U2 F2 R U R' F D2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' B U' L'	Easy scramble, man.
3.	17.71	U2 L2 F2 B' D2 R2 F' U D2 L' D R' L B2 R2 U' D L2 F' D' L' D' U' R L2	
4.	16.77	F2 U2 D L' B' F L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B U' R B D2 B2 L R2 F' B L D' L	
5.	19.62	F L B' D F' D2 U' B' D B U L' B2 L F2 D' L' U' F U2 F' U2 L F2 D'	
6.	17.86	B' D' R2 B2 R' B2 D' B U' F' U2 B' D' U' L2 R' F' U B2 U' L F' B' U F2	
7.	18.91	F' L2 D R' U2 R D' U' R U2 L F2 D' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' L' U D' B2	
8.	20.03	R U2 L2 U2 F2 B' U' F2 U D2 L' R B D R F2 L U D' F2 R B' F' U R2	
9.	19.39	U R L2 U B' D' L2 R2 U' F' U2 L' R D2 B' R F R2 D' R' B L2 U L' U2	Third F-perm in a row.
10.	19.94	F' U' B' U2 L' B2 D F' L2 U' D' F U D2 L U' F2 D2 U' L U' D2 L' B' R'	
11.	17.22	D' R' U' L' B' F' U' F B2 D2 B' U B L' R' B2 U2 L' F2 L F2 B R' D2 L2	
12.	13.96	L R' D' R D' U' L D L' B' F2 R2 L' D' U' L2 R2 D U2 F R F L2 B D	WHAT?! SO EASY.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

There we go. Slight bit better then average. Happy with it. Done while half falling asleep over my keyboard. A practice solve I did before this I was solving yellow cross, and I was putting the yellow edges on the white side. Epic nub.

Average of 12: 14.17
1. 14.87 D B2 L' U' R B2 D2 F' R2 D R2 L U2 L' U' B2 R2 L F2 B R' L2 D2 B' L2 
2. (12.45) F' D R2 B L' F D' U R L2 B D' B F R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 D2 F U B' U' 
3. 13.46 L R D B2 U L F' L B' F' D R F2 L2 B2 R' U R' B2 U L2 B L2 R F2 
4. (16.27) R2 U B D' L U2 D2 B' D B2 F U' D' B' R' D' F L U' L' R F' B' U D2 
5. 13.51 F2 U' L2 D' B D R' B R' B D' L' D F2 L2 F R L F' D2 B2 L B' R D 
6. 13.48 L' B2 R D' F' R' L' B R' B F' L' R U B2 U2 L D' L U L' B2 R2 U L' 
7. 14.12 U L F2 B R2 D' U2 F' U2 D' B2 U' B' L2 D' F D R' F' R U' F' L2 B L' 
8. 14.41 L2 R2 F L2 B2 R' U2 L' U D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D' F' R U' R2 D B2 U D' F2 
9. 13.62 L D U' R2 B2 F' U D' F L U' F U2 D' L R' F2 R U' L' U D2 R2 D U2 
10. 14.59 D2 L' F R' B' U2 R L' B' F' D2 L2 D2 U L' R' F' B2 U2 F2 R B' U F2 U' 
11. 15.50 F B' L2 B2 U2 D L R' F2 L2 U2 L B' R' D L D B' F R2 B U L D2 U 
12. 14.13 F R' F2 B' D' U L D' L2 U' L' U2 D' F' B U2 B' R L F D' B F U2 R2


----------



## Xishem (Feb 25, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> There's a race to sub 15 thread already.


 
This thread was created in hopes of reviving the dead Race to Sub-15 thread, but with a threshold aimed towards more people.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Feb 25, 2011)

Round 2

Average: 18.03

19.01, 16.87, 17.64, 18.42, 18.72, 16.56, (19.65), (15.79), 18.87, 18.90, 18.00, 17.36


----------



## Xishem (Feb 25, 2011)

I've created a Google Docs spreadsheet to keep all the results in one place: Here

I've also linked to it in the OP.

Keep up the good results everyone!


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Feb 25, 2011)

14.66, 16.05, 13.76, 13.49, 16.17, 14.06, 13.49, 16.18, 15.86, 14.07, 15.82, 15.43

avg12: 14.94


Nice, sub 15


----------



## slocuber (Feb 25, 2011)

13.70, 14.25, 14.04, 13.96, 13.87, 12.14, 17.67, 13.44, 13.34, 11.26, 17.76, 15.51 = 14.19

Counting 17


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Race to sub12 Round 2 

masteranders1 times:*

26.53, 16.25, 17.83, 19.46, 20.44, 19.27, 17.31, 21.78, 19.19, 18.28, 15.44, 20.15 = 19.00 avg12

This really bothers me that it's not sub19...


----------



## whauk (Feb 26, 2011)

current avg12: 12.69 

12.80, 14.83, 13.77, 12.02, 13.78, 10.50, 11.00, 12.63, 13.89, 11.73, 16.94, 10.31


----------



## chris w (Feb 26, 2011)

round 2
avg 13.48
12.87, 16.37, 15.38, 9.91, 12.90, 15.76, 14.62, 12.50, DNF(1.67), 10.35, 13.54, 10.49
soo inconsistant, 9.91 was pll skip, and dnf idk what happened there, timerfail i guess


----------



## Xishem (Feb 27, 2011)

Round 2 Results

1. whauk 12.69
2. chris w 13.48
3. RyanReese09 14.17
4. slocuber 14.19
5. theanonymouscuber 14.64
6. CuberosDeRubik 14.94
7. cuberkid10 15.01
8. cincyaviation 16.16
9. stufkan 16.68
10. mrjames113083 18.03
11. Ranzha V. Emodrach 18.06
12. masteranders1 19.00

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Feb 27, 2011)

Round 3 Scrambles

1. F2 B' L2 D' L D' R' U2 D B R' D' L U B R2 L' F2 D2 U' F U' L2 R2 D 
2. D2 L' D2 F' B2 D' R F' B2 U2 B L F' R2 F D' R' F R' U2 R2 L F2 D B' 
3. R B2 D B F U L2 D L D2 F L' D L' B D2 B D2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 U2 L2 
4. R' F L2 B' D L' B2 U' L D B F U D2 F U B2 F' D2 L' B2 F' R L D 
5. L2 D2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R B F' R2 D L' D U L U2 R U' L' U' L2 
6. R' F D' R2 F2 R' F' B2 L' B2 F R' D2 R L' B U' L R2 B' D' B2 D' R U' 
7. L' B' U' L2 R' F L' F2 D' R2 L U2 F R2 L' F R B D R' L' D2 B L' D 
8. F R' F U2 D L D2 U R' D2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' B' R U L2 B' R D' 
9. L' B' F R U' D' R2 B R' D' F' R D2 L F U D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 F R2 
10. U' F D B L2 R2 B2 L' F U D B D2 B R U2 R2 L' U B D F B D' B' 
11. B' R D U' R2 D R D2 F' B U' R' F2 U' F D' U F' U' B2 D F' D' R B' 
12. D2 L F R2 D' R2 L2 B' L D R F R2 D R2 D B2 R F L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

Round 3: 12.83

1.	13.80	F2 B' L2 D' L D' R' U2 D B R' D' L U B R2 L' F2 D2 U' F U' L2 R2 D
2.	12.22	D2 L' D2 F' B2 D' R F' B2 U2 B L F' R2 F D' R' F R' U2 R2 L F2 D B'
3.	15.73	R B2 D B F U L2 D L D2 F L' D L' B D2 B D2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 U2 L2
4.	11.16	R' F L2 B' D L' B2 U' L D B F U D2 F U B2 F' D2 L' B2 F' R L D
5.	12.02	L2 D2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R B F' R2 D L' D U L U2 R U' L' U' L2
6.	12.09	R' F D' R2 F2 R' F' B2 L' B2 F R' D2 R L' B U' L R2 B' D' B2 D' R U'
7.	11.38	L' B' U' L2 R' F L' F2 D' R2 L U2 F R2 L' F R B D R' L' D2 B L' D
8.	13.38	F R' F U2 D L D2 U R' D2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' B' R U L2 B' R D'
9.	(10.89)	L' B' F R U' D' R2 B R' D' F' R D2 L F U D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 F R2
10.	13.81	U' F D B L2 R2 B2 L' F U D B D2 B R U2 R2 L' U B D F B D' B'
11.	12.70	B' R D U' R2 D R D2 F' B U' R' F2 U' F D' U F' U' B2 D F' D' R B'
12.	(19.66)	D2 L F R2 D' R2 L2 B' L D R F R2 D R2 D B2 R F L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D'

Finally a good average. The last solve was a failed OLL.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 27, 2011)

joining.
*Round 3*
(8.22), 11.40, 9.88, (14.48), 12.10, 8.28, 12.62, 10.28, 11.92, 11.81, 10.69, 11.11 = *11.01*
Two low 8 full step solves O: pretty nice scrambles. Locked up kinda badly on the 14 - maybe could've been sub-11
best avg5 was actually worse at 11.13.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2011)

Round 3

14.94
12.62
22.12
14.60
12.91
14.24
12.99
14.23
16.82
15.00
9.44 
16.82 again

14.52


----------



## stufkan (Feb 27, 2011)

Best average of 12: 17.06
1-12 - 15.49 (11.67) 17.17 16.93 16.68 18.72 17.81 16.99 13.26 20.08 (20.45) 17.48

:fp

11 was pll skip


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Race to sub12 Round 3

masteranders1 times:*

20.81, 20.11, 20.33, 19.21, 19.83, 19.66, 22.68, 24.78, 16.93, 17.86, 16.11, 16.02 = 19.35 avg12

lol last place on round 2

I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello Anders...
Round 3:

1.) 21.49 POP
2.) 22.99
3.) 18.28
4.) 20.68
5.) 21.93
6.) 17.78
7.) 18.25
8.) 16.29
9.) 21.86
10.) 19.07
11.) 16.40
12.) 17.44


Average=19.33 (eewww)

BTW, Arizona got snow today! I'm really happy!


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2011)

Round 3
13.33, 15.03, 18.20, 15.19, 17.84, 15.78, 15.55, 16.03, 13.72, 20.27, 15.05, 18.88 = 16.13


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 1, 2011)

Round 3

Average - 19.96

20.05, (16.80), 21.94, 18.31, 20.34, 17.65, 22.61+, 20.86, 19.77, (24.83), 19.13, 18.94


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 3 - Louis Cormier
Statistics for 03-02-2011 12:47:24

Average: 15.65
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 12.61
Worst Time: 19.11
Individual Times:
17.02, 15.66, 12.89, (12.61), (19.11), 16.55, 15.48, 16.44, 14.81, 18.47, 14.34, 14.83

Not bad


----------



## Xishem (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 3 Results

1. nlCuber22 11.01
2. theanonymouscuber 12.83
3. ben1996123 14.52
4. LouisCormier 15.65
5. cincyaviation 16.13
6. stufkan 17.06
7. AustinReed 19.33
8. masteranders1 19.35
9. mrjames113083 19.96

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 4 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, March 06, 2011_

1. F2 R2 F2 L F' U D2 L' F D B' F D B R L U' L R2 B2 F R F2 D2 U
2. F' U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 L U B2 L' B' U2 D F2 U L' F' U2 B2 L' R' F2 L' F2
3. F2 B2 L' B' U2 F2 U' F' B' R' U2 F R D R2 U2 F U D B L' F L2 F L
4. L2 F D B' F D' U2 R2 D' F L B2 L2 R' B2 L' F L F' D2 B2 U' B R2 D2
5. F' B2 D F2 R2 B R U' R2 D L2 F B2 U2 B' L R2 F2 L U2 B' D B' D' U2
6. R' B2 L' D R2 B L2 B R2 U2 R' B F2 U L' D U' F2 U' B R2 B L' R' B
7. D2 U F' D' U' R B2 F' U F2 R' U2 L' R B L B' U' R F L B U2 L R'
8. F' B U2 B' R' D' L' B' D2 B U' L2 R' U' D' L' D L B' F' D' L' B U' L
9. L2 B' U' L' B R' U2 D' R2 B2 L' B2 U' B' U' F2 L F L' R D2 F D' R' D
10. D2 B2 F' R U2 B U' L' D B R B2 R2 D' B2 F' D L' D' U B2 U' R' B2 U'
11. U' F2 L2 F' B R2 U2 L R B2 R D2 U F' B U' B U2 D2 B2 R' F' U' B U
12. L D' R' F' U D B2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 R2 D B' R B' L2 D' L' F2 U' B D' L2


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2011)

11.73, 14.23, 10.85, 8.08, 12.39, 10.41, 11.05, 11.43, 12.47, 12.20, 12.77, 11.78 -> 11.71
That's round 2.

13.62, 11.60, 10.03, 12.22, 12.46, 11.86, 11.50, 11.92, 11.33, 12.99, 9.01, 13.23 -> 11.91
Round 3.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Race to sub12 Round 4

masteranders1 times:
*
19.96, 22.16, 17.06, 19.46, 24.52, 18.06, 17.72, 18.48, 16.26, 15.54, 18.38, 15.94 = 18.35 avg12

Ridiculous. Includes two 15s and a 16.86 avg5.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 4
19.47, 15.91, 15.86, 16.58, 16.72, 19.19, 15.84, 14.16, 13.81, 20.30, 15.49, 14.14 = 16.33
Inconsistency kills.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Times:*
12.20, 12.41, 14.78, 13.78, 15.41, 12.97, 14.65, 13.89, 15.79, 16.49, 16.25, 15.17

*Average:*
14.51


----------



## Xishem (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 4 Results

1. cuberkid10 14.51
2. cincyaviation 16.33
3. masteranders1 18.35

Cumulative Results Sheet

Congratulations to joey for graduating _last_ round.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 5 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Wednesday, March 09, 2011_

1. U2 L F U2 L2 R U D B2 U' F B' D' F R F2 D2 F' D2 R2 U' D2 B R2 D2 
2. U B U' F U B2 L R2 U' R' U2 L' U2 F' R U' R D' F' R' U2 D B' D B2 
3. L' B L' U F2 R B' F' R F2 R2 B U2 F L' U2 D L2 F' B' D2 L B2 L2 U' 
4. L' B2 L R2 B2 U' L' R2 B' L2 F L R F' U2 R' L' U' L' F U' R2 D2 F2 B' 
5. F D B2 F' U R2 U2 R2 B R' L2 D' U' B2 U L B L' D B2 U R D2 R' B 
6. B' F2 R D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' R F R U D2 R U' R L' D2 B2 U B F U2 F' 
7. R' U' D' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D B' R2 D U' R2 U2 B' L' B' L2 R' U' B' U F' U 
8. F D2 R' F U L F2 B U F2 D' L R2 B L2 U F2 B R' B2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 
9. U F U R2 U' D' F2 B L U2 L U L2 R2 U B2 U F' L R' B' F' D R2 L 
10. R U' L U R2 L' F U' D2 R L U R' D2 U L2 R D B' R2 U2 D L B' U 
11. D2 B2 R D' F L U R' F' L2 B L2 F2 D' L2 R' U2 B' L2 B' F' U2 R D R 
12. R D U R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 F B2 R2 L' D2 B F' U' D' F' D U F2 L' D' L2


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Race to sub12 Round 5

masteranders1 times:*

20.96, 17.82, 22.00, 18.98, 18.55, 17.78, 19.81, 19.77, 16.87, 23.57, 20.27, 17.41 = 19.34 avg12

Average times were average.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 8, 2011)

1. U2 L F U2 L2 R U D B2 U' F B' D' F R F2 D2 F' D2 R2 U' D2 B R2 D2 =18.72
2. U B U' F U B2 L R2 U' R' U2 L' U2 F' R U' R D' F' R' U2 D B' D B2 =16.88
3. L' B L' U F2 R B' F' R F2 R2 B U2 F L' U2 D L2 F' B' D2 L B2 L2 U' =17.38
4. L' B2 L R2 B2 U' L' R2 B' L2 F L R F' U2 R' L' U' L' F U' R2 D2 F2 B' =16.91
5. F D B2 F' U R2 U2 R2 B R' L2 D' U' B2 U L B L' D B2 U R D2 R' B =21.50
6. B' F2 R D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' R F R U D2 R U' R L' D2 B2 U B F U2 F' =17.90
7. R' U' D' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D B' R2 D U' R2 U2 B' L' B' L2 R' U' B' U F' U= (21.84)
8. F D2 R' F U L F2 B U F2 D' L R2 B L2 U F2 B R' B2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 =20.08
9. U F U R2 U' D' F2 B L U2 L U L2 R2 U B2 U F' L R' B' F' D R2 L =19.36
10. R U' L U R2 L' F U' D2 R L U R' D2 U L2 R D B' R2 U2 D L B' U =19.86
11. D2 B2 R D' F L U R' F' L2 B L2 F2 D' L2 R' U2 B' L2 B' F' U2 R D R= (15.71)
12. R D U R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 F B2 R2 L' D2 B F' U' D' F' D U F2 L' D' L2=17.78

AVERAGE = 18.63


----------



## clincr (Mar 8, 2011)

16.20, 17.63, (13.21), 15.96, 14.99, 15.50, (19.85), 17.71, 15.65, 17.34, 16.69, 13.70

 16.14 (σ = 1.20)

Erk 19. But the counting 13 made it a decent average.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 8, 2011)

Round 5

Average - 18.72

19.75, 18.80, 21.09, 17.53, 17.41, 18.97, (21.61), 18.94, 19.15, (16.93), 17.13, 18.40


----------



## Xishem (Mar 9, 2011)

Round 5 Results

1. clincr 16.14
2. AustinReed 18.63
3. mrjames113083 18.72
4. masteranders1 19.34

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Mar 9, 2011)

Round 6 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, March 13, 2011_

1. F' R2 D' B' L2 B R' L2 U L B' L D' L' B2 R' L2 D' B D' B' L D B F2
2. F' L F2 L R' F U' F' R' B2 U D2 R' D R' U R D L2 B L D' R2 U F2
3. F2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 R' F2 D2 U' L' R U2 D2 B L' B2 R' F' U2 F L U' R2 L
4. D F L2 U2 B' R2 L' U' D' B F U2 F2 B2 U' F D F2 B' D F2 D2 F2 D U2
5. F2 R' D' F D2 L' D2 R2 L2 F B' U' B' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F' L' D U' R2
6. R' U L' F L2 R' D L2 R D F' U' B R2 U2 R B' R D2 F' U B D2 F' R'
7. D U2 B2 D' L' D' R2 D U L' D2 U F D' B U R2 B' F' L2 F R U2 D2 F2
8. R F' L2 B2 D' F' U L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U L R2 F' L2 D' B F L' B F' L2 D
9. F' L2 U' B U2 D2 L U2 F' U L' R2 F' U2 F' L' U' B R' D2 F' D2 F' U2 F2
10. U2 B2 L2 B' U B' F' R' D' B R U L2 R D' B2 L2 D B' R' D B F' D F
11. R B2 R' L' D2 B' D2 L B L' U' R D' L' D2 R L' U F' D2 L' R2 B2 R B2
12. U L' D U2 L D L2 F2 B D' U2 F L2 F2 L' R2 F' D2 L' R2 U' B2 L' D' F2


----------



## David0794 (Mar 9, 2011)

current avg12: 14.84 (σ = 0.94)

15.50, 14.05, (12.49), 15.34, 16.01, (16.20), 14.68, 15.20, 14.44, 14.07, 16.16, 12.95


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Race to sub12 Round 6 

masteranders1 times:*

20.09, 21.17, 19.46, 16.81, 22.10, 15.83, 24.10, 19.72, 17.72, 19.25, 16.50, 19.47 = 19.23 avg12


Pretty normal average, near the end I was kind of hoping for sub19, but this is still good.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 10, 2011)

*LouisCormier Round 6 - average: 15.54*
Statistics for 03-10-2011 16:04:41

Average: 15.54
Standard Deviation: 1.58
Best Time: 11.44
Worst Time: 19.05
Individual Times:
13.58, 13.69, (19.05), 15.20, 18.70, 15.29, 15.61, 14.38, (11.44), 18.28, 16.67, 14.03
two PLL skips


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2011)

Average: 17.15
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 13.88
Worst Time: 21.55
Individual Times:
1.	17.19	
2.	17.55	
3.	18.36	
4.	15.33	
5.	20.00
6.	15.41
7.	18.00	
8.	17.40
9.	*(13.88)*
10.	18.21	
11.	*(21.55)*
12.	14.00

Pretty good!


----------



## oranjules (Mar 10, 2011)

16.64, 15.76, 17.09, 15.42, 11.80, 15.59, 13.58, 16.80, 17.29, (10.64), (20.04), 13.54 = 15.35

I did an official sub-14 avg, but this one isn't even sub-15 
the 10.64 was full step \o/ (but cross really easy, try with starting face at right (red powaaa)), 11.80 was X-cross


----------



## Xishem (Mar 13, 2011)

Round 6 Results

1. David0794 14.84
2. oranjules 15.35
3. LouisCormier 15.54
4. antoineccantin 17.15
5. masteranders1 19.23

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Mar 13, 2011)

Round 7 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Wednesday, March 16, 2011_

1. U2 R2 B D2 L B2 L D2 R L' B2 L B D' U' B2 R' L' F U2 B D B L F 
2. L' U L R2 B' L U B2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 U B F U2 B' D' B' U' F R' 
3. L' B U D' F2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 F' B U' B' D' L' F2 B2 U' R U L2 F' 
4. L' U2 B' U F' D' B R' F2 L R2 U B D2 R B L2 D' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 U' R 
5. R2 B2 R' F2 U2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 B R2 U R2 D' L2 U L R' F' L2 F B' L' F 
6. L' F U2 F L U' F2 U2 R L2 F U2 D F' U2 B U' L' U F' R U' D2 F R' 
7. L2 F2 B R' L D2 U F2 U2 L' U' F D R' U D2 R2 B2 L' B L2 U' R' D' U 
8. L2 F L' U F2 L U2 B' L F2 B L U2 R2 D' R D2 F2 U B' R F2 L F D2 
9. B' F2 L D2 B' D F' D U2 L U2 L' F2 U2 R' L D L2 R U L' B R' F' R2 
10. F' R' U' L R D B U R F2 R2 F B' L U2 L' F D L' B U2 B2 R L D' 
11. U D B F' R D' B2 R' F' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L R' F' L' D' R D' U' F D2 R2 
12. F2 L2 B F R' L U D R B2 U R2 L F B2 D' B2 U' R U2 L2 D R' L' U2


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 7 Race to sub12
*
18.57, 19.93, 18.38, 18.83, 21.67, 20.54, 19.43, 26.82, 20.47, 15.85, 16.62, 19.33 = 19.38 avg12


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 7

Average - 19.92

(22.50), 19.34, 21.58, 20.58, 18.77, 21.84, 18.77, 21.30, 19.28, 18.22, 19.50, (17.94)


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 7
16.70

15.37, 18.84, 15.00, 18.05, 17.46, 13.93, 16.71, 15.71, 15.19, 17.10, 17.56, 19.65

The 18.05 had a fail stop, it probably would have been around 17.5 if I had stopped it properly. Otherwise, this was my PB average of 12 and it contained my PB average of 5, so I'm happy with it .


----------



## Xishem (Mar 17, 2011)

Round 7 Results

1. AvidCuber 16.70
2. masteranders1 19.38
3. mrjames113083 19.92

Cumulative Results Sheet

Note: Sorry about being late. It completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 17, 2011)

Round 8 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, March 21, 2011_

1. B D' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' D2 R U R F' B D' F R B L' R2 U2 D F2 D2 B 
2. U' B' R L D2 F' R F' U' F' U' D2 R' U D' L F D' U F2 B R2 F2 R' B 
3. F' U2 R B2 U2 R L' F2 L' F' D2 F' U2 B L B' U2 L' F' R' B U2 L B' F 
4. R2 D2 R' U2 D2 R D2 B2 U D B R' D2 U B' F2 L B' D2 L' D' L2 R' B2 L2 
5. R2 L D' L U' B' R2 B R F2 B' U' R U L U B U2 L' R' F R D F L 
6. D2 R' U R2 F' R2 F B2 D2 R B U' L2 B' D U F D' F2 B' D' U R2 U' R' 
7. D2 L D U' R2 F2 L' F R2 U2 B R L2 B' F' L2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2 
8. U' B' D' L2 U F' U' R F2 D2 R2 L' B' U R2 L' U D2 R F' U B F U2 D2 
9. R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 B' U2 L' D R2 L B2 D' R' F2 L U' F2 L D' L U 
10. R' L D B' R2 U B2 D B U2 R' U D B F D' L F U L F L' D F2 D' 
11. F2 B U' D R' F' D R L' D L R' D B2 U' L2 U2 D' L F D B2 F2 L2 D 
12. L' B R2 D U2 R B2 L2 U D' R' U' B2 U' L' R2 F D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' D F


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

19.28, 19.02, 19.90, 15.83, (14.91), 19.28, (21.16), 17.72, 17.77, 19.68, 19.86, 18.52=18.69

I haven't been practicing 3x3.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 18, 2011)

21.28, 19.63, 19.03, 19.93, 15.83, 15.59, 22.39, 26.75, 15.97, 28.11, 17.76, 17.34 = 19.59 avg12

More sup20's than there should be...


----------



## clincr (Mar 18, 2011)

Round 8

(13.67), (19.72), 14.36, 16.54, 15.26, 15.53, 14.52, 16.57, 15.67, 16.47, 17.53, 14.51

15.69 (σ = 1.01)

First solve could have been an easy OLL skip but I chose to do rotations instead of L moves. Good average though: I'm almost sub 16.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 8*
15.57, (19.92[POP]), 12.26, 14.87, 15.46, 13.12, 14.32, 14.46[POP], 15.98[srcewed up timer stop], 14.00, 15.91, (11.70) 
*Avg: 14.59*
(σ = 1.16)
I got my #1 cubing dream (by a lot): Sub-20 w/ a pop (solve 2 and 8)


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 20, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Mar 20, 2011 1:56:09 PM - 2:13:02 PM

Mean: 17.31
Standard deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 14.24
Worst Time: 20.69

Best average of 5: 16.66
7-11 - (14.24) 18.26 14.30 (20.69) 17.44

Best average of 12: 17.28
1-12 - 18.48 16.79 15.79 18.29 19.27 17.95 (14.24) 18.26 14.30 (20.69) 17.44 16.23

1. 18.48 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U F D R' L2 U B2 R2 D2 B
2. 16.79 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' R D B F2 U2 F' U R F' D'
3. 15.79 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B' D' R' U2 F R L U' R D
4. 18.29 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' F2 D' F2 D F U2 F2 L2 U
5. 19.27 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B' R' B L' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 R'
6. 17.95 D U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 L' F U2 L U2 B U' L' B2 R2 U'
7. 14.24 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L' B' R2 U2 B U' R L2 D U'
8. 18.26 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D B' R2 D B' F R U' B2 D'
9. 14.30 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' R' F' D U' R' U2 B L D2 B2 D2
10. 20.69 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R' B' F2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 R' L2
11. 17.44 L2 D B2 F2 D R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 R' B F L' D2 B D2 B2 R2 D2
12. 16.23 U2 B2 D2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 B' D' R' U' L' F' U' L2 F' L2 U'

Best average yet


----------



## yockee (Mar 20, 2011)

Round 8 (my first round)

times (qqtimer):
19.37, 18.98, 18.52, 19.56, 18.81, 17.80, 19.07, 18.91, 17.53, 18.46, 15.97, 18.84

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.97
worst time: 19.56

current avg5: 18.28 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 18.28 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 18.63 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 18.63 (σ = 0.54)


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 20, 2011)

Round 8

Average - 18.78

17.96, 15.77, 19.55, 19.38, (24.53), (14.31), 20.33, 19.27, 19.97, 17.68, 18.84, 19.00


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 20, 2011)

Round 8
16.73

16.53, (15.11), (18.19), 16.72, 17.95, 17.49, 16.84, 15.36, 15.41, 17.78, 17.15, 16.08


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 24, 2011)

*LouisCormier: Round 8 - 15.74*

Statistics for 03-24-2011 19:26:48

Average: 15.74
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 13.46
Worst Time: 18.63
Individual Times:
14.66, 17.56, 15.23, 16.62, 14.29, 17.97, 15.25, 15.17, 13.50, (13.46), (18.63), 17.10
Good average


----------



## clincr (Mar 27, 2011)

That died quickly.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 27, 2011)

clincr said:


> That died quickly.


 
Agreed. I'm going to raid the sub20 and sub30 threads.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2011)

Average: 16.92
Standard Deviation: 1.64
Best Time: 13.09
Worst Time: 23.51
Individual Times:
1.	15.32	
2.	13.75	
3.	19.91	
4.	(13.09)	
5.	19.17
6.	16.60	
7.	17.97	
8.	18.05
9.	17.08
10.	15.64	
11.	15.69	
12.	(23.51)


----------



## clincr (Apr 1, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Average: 16.92
> Standard Deviation: 1.64
> Best Time: 13.09
> Worst Time: 23.51
> ...



'Tis dead, bro.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 2, 2011)

how did it die so quickly?


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> how did it die so quickly?


 
Xishem said this in the I quit/pause/return/change/etc. thread:



Xishem said:


> I'm taking a break from cubing (and Speedsolving) until at /least/ the first of April. I have far too many things to do to worry about a useless hobby. School, scholarships, vocal solo, trumpet solo...
> 
> Meh. See you later.



So I'd really assume that Xishem is really busy at this point in time.


----------



## clincr (Apr 2, 2011)

If xishem isn't coming back for a while then I would be happy to take over for a bit - my school holiday just started.


----------



## clincr (Apr 3, 2011)

*New Race to Sub-12*

I'm going to revive the race  This might replace the new sub 15 race as well, depending on the interest in both.

Unfortunately I wont be able to update Xishem's original post or update the cumulative results spreadsheets but I'll do my best. Same rules as before: rounds will be updated every Sunday and Wednesday afternoon (GMT)

*Round 8 Results:*

1. Jaysammey777 -14.59
2. clincr - 15.69
3. LouisCormier - 15.74
4. AvidCuber - 16.73
5. antoineccantin - 16.92
6. bigbee99 - 17.28
7. yockee - 18.63
8. AustinReed - 18.69
9. mrjames113083 - 18.78
10. masteranders1 - 19.59


*Round 9 scrambles:*

1) L' U2 R L' U2 D L' D2 F2 D2 B' R' L2 D B U R2 B2 U' L' R' B' U F R' 
2) F L' U2 D F' L2 B' R2 D' R' B U D2 L2 D2 B2 F L2 U2 F' B' D' B D2 B' 
3) R2 L D F D U' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B' D2 B' F2 U' D2 B U' F B' R 
4) F' D L2 D2 L' B L' B2 L2 R U' F' D2 L2 F2 R' U F' B' R' B' U2 L2 D' L 
5) R2 B2 D U' B' R L D2 F' L' B2 R B R D' U2 L2 D L' R U2 F R2 U B2
6) R' D' L2 D U' R2 F2 R F' B L2 B2 R' F' B2 L R D U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F 
7) B' U2 R2 D R2 D F2 L' D2 U' L2 B F' L' F2 L' D' B2 R' D F' U2 B F L 
8) F2 R B' L' U' R D' L U' F L' U' B' R2 B' R F' D' F2 B2 R F' B2 D2 L' 
9) R B U2 B2 F' U D' B2 U2 F' B2 L2 R' B' F L2 R B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R 
10) F R2 B' F' L U' D2 B R2 L D2 B D2 L' F2 D R' F D' U2 R' L B2 U R
11) F2 L2 U' F R2 L' B D U' B' F2 L' B R' D L2 D' B R B2 D2 U L U' F'
12) D L D' F L' F2 R2 U' D' F' D R' U2 F2 L B' L2 F2 L2 D2 U B D2 R' U' 

_Anticipated end date - Wednesday 6 April_


Good luck!


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 3, 2011)

clincr i would suggest just making a whole new thread this one can be deleted and it would be a lot neater if it was just brand new but thats just a suggestion


----------



## clincr (Apr 3, 2011)

Xishem said he might return...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

12.93, 13.63, 14.09, 12.86, 13.34, 13.46, 10.55, 10.31[pll skip no auf], 13.34, 14.00, 14.10, 13.06 = 13.13. 2 10s next to each o ther


----------



## Xishem (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry!

I completely forgot about this thread. I haven't been on SS for a while. I'll try to keep up with this thread from now on. Again, I'm so sorry!

I'll tally up this round 9, and start round 10 here soon.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 9 Results

1. RyanReese09 13.13

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 10 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, April 10, 2011_

1. U2 F' L' D2 R U' B D2 L B F' L D' R' D' L F2 L D2 L F2 R' U F2 L' 
2. B2 U F2 B L U R2 B' L2 F' U R L' D' F' B' U' B R2 F2 R' F L2 R' U 
3. F' D R U D' L2 R U' D B' U' F2 U D' F' R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' D2 B2 F' U2 
4. U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B D U2 L' F' L' B R D' F2 R' B2 D' L F R2 D F2 R U' 
5. U2 B D2 B2 D B2 L2 U D B' D F' D2 U2 L2 D F U' D' B D' L' U' F' B' 
6. L2 U2 D R F L' D R' U2 D2 L' R U R2 D2 R2 D' F' U' D2 R2 L' F R2 L 
7. U F B L2 U' R' D F' R2 B L F2 U' L2 F' L' B U2 D R' U' D' R2 U2 F 
8. L B2 D L' B D B2 L2 F D2 U2 R' D2 L' F' U' L' U R2 D U2 L D2 R2 D2 
9. F R U R2 L' B2 D U2 B2 R U' F2 U D R L2 D2 L R2 D L R' F B' D2 
10. F' D B2 F2 R L F2 U2 F' R2 D' L' B2 L R2 D2 L R' B' U R' L B2 U' F' 
11. D L' U2 D2 B' F D R' U' R B' L B L2 U2 D' F' L' F D' F' R2 F' L R2 
12. L2 F' U B' D B2 L F2 R U' L2 D2 L F R2 D' L2 U' R U2 R2 B2 U' D2 L2

Now, hopefully more than 3 people per round will participate? 

[/wishful thinking]


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 10*

*Times:*
(11.34), 14.03, (16.97), 16.60, 14.18, 14.00, 14.03, 13.96, 12.63, 13.13, 15.78, 13.09

*Average:*
14.14

*Notes:*
Alpha 5 cube. 1st solve was PLL skip.


----------



## clincr (Apr 8, 2011)

14.78, 13.24, 13.82, 17.92, 14.44, 13.87, (12.56), 14.50, (20.67), 15.48, 12.90, 12.92

14.39 (σ = 1.42)

Counting 17  

O ya, yay for return.


----------



## RTh (Apr 9, 2011)

So few racing to Sub-12 =/ 

I thought of joining the race, but I'm still trying to get to sub-15. So, it'll have to wait.


----------



## clincr (Apr 9, 2011)

RTh said:


> So few racing to Sub-12 =/
> 
> I thought of joining the race, but I'm still trying to get to sub-15. So, it'll have to wait.



This race includes everyone from 19-sub12 averages.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 10:

12.08

1.	12.69	U2 F' L' D2 R U' B D2 L B F' L D' R' D' L F2 L D2 L F2 R' U F2 L'
2.	9.81	B2 U F2 B L U R2 B' L2 F' U R L' D' F' B' U' B R2 F2 R' F L2 R' U
3.	13.52	F' D R U D' L2 R U' D B' U' F2 U D' F' R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' D2 B2 F' U2
4.	13.55	U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B D U2 L' F' L' B R D' F2 R' B2 D' L F R2 D F2 R U'
5.	12.14	U2 B D2 B2 D B2 L2 U D B' D F' D2 U2 L2 D F U' D' B D' L' U' F' B'
6.	(8.84)	L2 U2 D R F L' D R' U2 D2 L' R U R2 D2 R2 D' F' U' D2 R2 L' F R2 L
7.	13.66	U F B L2 U' R' D F' R2 B L F2 U' L2 F' L' B U2 D R' U' D' R2 U2 F
8.	12.08	L B2 D L' B D B2 L2 F D2 U2 R' D2 L' F' U' L' U R2 D U2 L D2 R2 D2
9.	(13.97)	F R U R2 L' B2 D U2 B2 R U' F2 U D R L2 D2 L R2 D L R' F B' D2
10.	10.70	F' D B2 F2 R L F2 U2 F' R2 D' L' B2 L R2 D2 L R' B' U R' L B2 U' F'
11.	11.52	D L' U2 D2 B' F D R' U' R B' L B L2 U2 D' F' L' F D' F' R2 F' L R2
12.	11.17	L2 F' U B' D B2 L F2 R U' L2 D2 L F R2 D' L2 U' R U2 R2 B2 U' D2 L2

Two sub 10's O___O.

The 8.84 could have been a high 6 if I only knew the ELL. D:


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 12: LouisCormier - 16.30*
Statistics for 04-09-2011 20:21:27

Average: 16.30
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 14.37
Worst Time: 18.19
Individual Times:
(18.19), 16.18, (14.37), 15.58, 14.91, 17.05, 17.54, 16.63, 16.80, 16.86, 15.64, 15.81

So bad!!!!


----------



## Xishem (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 10 Results

1. theanonymouscuber 12.08
2. cuberkid10 14.14
3. clincr 14.39
4. LouisCormier 16.30

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 11 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Wednesday, April 13, 2011_

1. R D L' D' B' F2 L F D' R' B' F R' F' U2 R' B2 U' R2 U2 R' D L R' D 
2. F B U L2 R2 B R2 L U2 D2 R B' U' F' B' D F' B D' L2 R' B' F' R' B 
3. L' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 B R2 D' B2 R2 F R U' R U' R' B2 U2 B U2 B' F 
4. L' D' L' U' L F2 U' L R2 U' D2 F2 D R2 D R' B F U R2 L U2 F U2 D 
5. B2 F' U D2 F' L2 U2 R L' B U' L2 U2 F U' D' F' D F2 L U' B D' F B 
6. L2 R D2 F R2 B' R' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 D' L2 U2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R F' B2 L' B' 
7. B' U L' D2 F D2 L2 F' R F R' F' L U2 B' U' B R2 F' U B' D L U2 L2 
8. R L F' L2 F2 R2 B R' U' B' R B2 U' R2 B F R' L B2 L F' R2 U D' F 
9. U B F2 D2 F' R' B2 L2 F D' L' R D2 U F B2 D L R D2 L F' R' D R 
10. F R B' L' U' F R D R' U' R' B2 U2 F' L' B2 F2 U2 R L' D U B R' U 
11. U B2 R' F' D L' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B U' B' F' L U' L' R2 U2 D B2 F2 R2 D 
12. R' L F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F U B F' L2 B D F R B L2 B2 F' R F B' D' U


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 11: 12.49

1.	10.83	R D L' D' B' F2 L F D' R' B' F R' F' U2 R' B2 U' R2 U2 R' D L R' D
2.	11.24	F B U L2 R2 B R2 L U2 D2 R B' U' F' B' D F' B D' L2 R' B' F' R' B
3.	11.39	L' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 B R2 D' B2 R2 F R U' R U' R' B2 U2 B U2 B' F
4.	(16.11)	L' D' L' U' L F2 U' L R2 U' D2 F2 D R2 D R' B F U R2 L U2 F U2 D
5.	13.34	B2 F' U D2 F' L2 U2 R L' B U' L2 U2 F U' D' F' D F2 L U' B D' F B
6.	12.23	L2 R D2 F R2 B' R' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 D' L2 U2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R F' B2 L' B'
7.	11.66	B' U L' D2 F D2 L2 F' R F R' F' L U2 B' U' B R2 F' U B' D L U2 L2
8.	15.25	R L F' L2 F2 R2 B R' U' B' R B2 U' R2 B F R' L B2 L F' R2 U D' F
9.	(9.83)	U B F2 D2 F' R' B2 L2 F D' L' R D2 U F B2 D L R D2 L F' R' D R
10.	15.77	F R B' L' U' F R D R' U' R' B2 U2 F' L' B2 F2 U2 R L' D U B R' U
11.	11.62	U B2 R' F' D L' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B U' B' F' L U' L' R2 U2 D B2 F2 R2 D
12.	11.52	R' L F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F U B F' L2 B D F R B L2 B2 F' R F B' D' U

Damn. Two counting 15's.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 11, 2011)

Horrible feeling average. Many slips of my cube, lockups. The last few solves saved it. 4 14s :fp

14.13, 12.74, 10.71, 11.89, 14.15, 14.02, 11.78, 12.69, 12.11, (14.49), (10.53), 11.84 = *12.62*

Pretty goodish average.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 11: LouisCormier- 14.37*

Statistics for 04-11-2011 19:36:14

Average: 14.37
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 12.08
Worst Time: 17.30
Individual Times:
14.40, 13.58, 15.05, 15.95, 13.82, 16.80, 12.33, 14.86, 12.15, 14.76, (17.30), (12.08)

PB avergae of 12  three 12's!  too bad this wasn't in the race to sub 15


----------



## Xishem (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 11 Results

1. theanonymouscuber 12.49
2. RyanReese09 12.62
3. LouisCormier 14.37

Cumulative Results Sheet

@Ryan: You've improved _considerably_ in these recent weeks and months. That's awesome!

@Louis: Congrats on the PB!


----------



## Xishem (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 12 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, April 17, 2011_

1. L2 R' D' L' R F2 D2 L U2 R L B2 R B L2 D' B2 D2 R U B2 L2 B2 R' B 
2. L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U D B D2 F U' F R U' L' R2 F' R B2 L2 D' B F U B2 
3. R' F' B U' B L B' F2 L D' F2 R L2 U' B' U' D2 B' R D L B L B' U' 
4. U2 L2 U2 L' D F B' R B F U2 F2 L R2 B' R2 U' R' U2 D' B' L2 B' R' U2 
5. F2 L D R L2 U L2 U2 L2 B' R2 L2 U2 L F' U' F2 D2 B L F2 R2 B D' L' 
6. R L B' D2 U2 F' B L2 U' L U' L2 R2 U R U' R' L B R' U' L F' L2 R' 
7. F2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 B' R D R2 B2 L F' B R U' B2 D' U' B D2 U' F2 B U2 
8. R' B2 D2 B2 U F' L' U' F2 U' F' R' D' F2 D' L' B2 L R' F U2 B2 L F2 B2 
9. U2 R F B' D2 U' F B D' B' L R D2 U L' F2 L2 F' U D2 R2 D R F' B 
10. B2 F2 U' L D' F L' D' L' D2 U' B2 U2 B L R' B' F U' B' D' U2 R B' L2 
11. R' B F R' U2 F U' R' B D B2 L D F' L2 F L U2 B2 R' F2 R' L' U L' 
12. L U' D2 R2 B' R' L D F' B2 R F2 U D' F2 U' R' U' B2 F' L' B R2 B' L2

*Note:* Entry number is still pretty unsatisfactory for me. If the number of entries doesn't jump considerably during this round, I'm going to extend the round time to one week: Sunday to Sunday. Thank you.

Also, is there anything participants would like to see added to this race to make it better or easier for you? Thanks.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 12:*

*14.06:*
13.75
14.48
14.66
13.01
16.80
14.51
12.99
12.85
13.10
15.46
17.22
11.78


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm still above 15 and am currently participating in the sub-15 thread but I'll help out with participation over here as well, I could always use some more practice.

Round 12
17.14

18.61, 17.93, 15.92, 17.17, 16.95, 17.01, (21.18), 18.09, 16.97, 17.43, (15.04), 15.38


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 12: LouisCormier- 15.54*

Statistics for 04-15-2011 08:01:39

Average: 15.54
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 12.00
Worst Time: 17.87
Individual Times:
16.27, 16.73, 16.22, 14.02, 14.38, (12.00), (17.87), 15.62, 14.38, 15.88, 14.93, 16.99

Felt very bad...

The reason there aren't that many participants is because people are like: Oh well I'm not sub 15 so I wont do the sub 12 race. But I think you're doing as great job!


----------



## Xishem (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 12 Results

1. cubeflip 14.06
2. LouisCormier 15.54
3. AvidCuber 17.14

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 13 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, April 24, 2011_

1. U2 L2 F2 B' D2 U L2 U F' D L2 F2 L' R U' D' R' D F R' L2 D R F2 L 
2. L2 U2 L' B2 F2 D' F' D B' U2 D' L' D2 U' L2 F' U2 D' L' F R' L' F2 L2 F 
3. U B2 D2 U R F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F' R' F2 L2 R D' U' R2 L F' B L' 
4. L2 D' R U F' L R2 D L U2 B R' U B F U' R B2 R' D2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 
5. D B' F U2 B' R U' F2 D2 L' F' L2 F2 R U2 L B F L R' D2 F' D2 F U' 
6. D2 B' R2 U' B' D' B F R' U2 D' F2 L R' U R' U B' U2 R2 B U L D B 
7. D2 B L2 F' U' L2 R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B F L2 U' L2 F' U R2 L' U2 R2 U R 
8. L' F R' D' F' D' B2 R' F U L B2 R D' R' B L' R' B' R' D2 F L R F2 
9. U B L2 D2 F' U2 R L' D2 B U' L F' B' U2 B' F L' U2 F R2 B' F2 R2 D' 
10. B2 U' L2 R F D2 B D' R' D2 F2 L U L2 U F' B L' D L2 D' L F B' L 
11. D2 L2 B' F2 U' R' L U' D R' D' U2 F B U B2 R' U2 D2 L' R2 D U' R2 L2 
12. R2 B R L U' D2 L U' D' R2 D' B L2 D2 U F' R2 B F' D2 F B' U2 F' L 

*Note:* Mm. There were still very few entries before that thread was made. I found a bit bad-mannered that the thread was made, as I created this one to replace the old "Race to Sub-15" thread, but to each his own, I suppose.

Regardless, I'm knocking the round length up to one week until further notice. Each new round will start on Sunday.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2011)

Average: 12.51

1.	11.58	U2 L2 F2 B' D2 U L2 U F' D L2 F2 L' R U' D' R' D F R' L2 D R F2 L
2.	14.44	L2 U2 L' B2 F2 D' F' D B' U2 D' L' D2 U' L2 F' U2 D' L' F R' L' F2 L2 F
3.	10.94	U B2 D2 U R F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F' R' F2 L2 R D' U' R2 L F' B L'
4.	(15.86)	L2 D' R U F' L R2 D L U2 B R' U B F U' R B2 R' D2 U' R2 F' U2 F2
5.	(10.30)	D B' F U2 B' R U' F2 D2 L' F' L2 F2 R U2 L B F L R' D2 F' D2 F U'
6.	11.98	D2 B' R2 U' B' D' B F R' U2 D' F2 L R' U R' U B' U2 R2 B U L D B
7.	13.64	D2 B L2 F' U' L2 R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B F L2 U' L2 F' U R2 L' U2 R2 U R
8.	10.44	L' F R' D' F' D' B2 R' F U L B2 R D' R' B L' R' B' R' D2 F L R F2
9.	12.52	U B L2 D2 F' U2 R L' D2 B U' L F' B' U2 B' F L' U2 F R2 B' F2 R2 D'
10.	14.36	B2 U' L2 R F D2 B D' R' D2 F2 L U L2 U F' B L' D L2 D' L F B' L
11.	13.16	D2 L2 B' F2 U' R' L U' D R' D' U2 F B U B2 R' U2 D2 L' R2 D U' R2 L2
12.	12.08	R2 B R L U' D2 L U' D' R2 D' B L2 D2 U F' R2 B F' D2 F B' U2 F' L

Inconsistency kills. I'm not having a very good day today.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber: Round 12 or round 13?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2011)

Xishem said:


> theanonymouscuber: Round 12 or round 13?


 
13. You can tell by the scrambles, you know.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 18, 2011)

Didn't even /see/ the scrambles. I just see them so much, I blocked them out. My mistake.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 13
17.06

(18.50), 16.36, 18.24, 17.65, 18.40, 16.12, 16.87, 16.04, 16.97, 15.93, (13.92), 18.03

Oh, and one question: if the round lengths are one week (Sunday to Sunday), then why does this round end on Wednesday?


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 13:*

13.97, 16.55, 17.85, 14.56, 14.69, (21.62), 13.03, (12.31), 16.43, 13.40, 15.99, 15.88 =* 15.23*

Aww those bad solves killed my average. And on the last solve the timer didn't stop. GRRRR....


----------



## Xishem (Apr 19, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Round 13
> Oh, and one question: if the round lengths are one week (Sunday to Sunday), then why does this round end on Wednesday?


It doesn't. My mistake. Fixed.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 20, 2011)

Round 13
12.07, 11.83, 13.35, 12.26, (9.57), 12.74, 12.14, 10.39, 12.02, (16.71), 12.90, 13.25 -> 12.29


----------



## mrjames113083 (Apr 20, 2011)

Round 13

Avg - 18.31

16.50, 17.88, (15.96), 17.90, 17.09, 17.91, (22.80), 19.46, 18.33, 18.75, 20.18, 19.13


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 20, 2011)

Round 13

13.86, 14.31, 11.11, 13.24, 13.52, 16.15, 15.40, 15.62, 14.55, 13.03, 15.79, 15.97 = *14.53

*It looked like this needed some more people. This average is horrible lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2011)

Average: 15.39
1.	(17.33)	
2.	(12.60)	
3.	15.66	
4.	13.76
5.	14.49
6.	16.67	
7.	16.29
8.	14.52	
9.	15.87	
10.	15.23	
11.	14.93	
12.	16.46

nice average!


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 13: LouisCormier- 16.43* OMG so bad!

Statistics for 04-21-2011 19:57:52

Average: 16.43
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 13.10
Worst Time: 18.95
Individual Times:
16.43, (18.95), 16.92, 15.31, 18.95, 14.27, 16.95, 15.84, 16.99, 15.85, (13.10), 16.81

Epic Fail.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 13*

12.77, 14.61, 14.95, 14.99, 16.88, 14.73, 11.58, 13.42, 14.72, 12.84, 15.80, 11.30

*14.04*


----------



## Xishem (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 13 Results

1. deathbypapercutz 12.29
2. theanonymouscuber 12.51
3. cuberkid10 14.04
4. rickcube 14.53
5. cubeflip 15.23
6. antoineccantin 15.39
7. LouisCormier 16.43
8. AvidCuber 17.06
9. mrjames113083 18.31

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 14 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, May 1, 2011_

1. L2 R' D2 U B' L R' B' F2 U' F D' B' R B2 L' B' U' L F' D' U' F' R D2 
2. F R2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F R2 U' B' L F R2 F' B' R U B' U2 L' B2 L' F U' 
3. D' F B' L' B2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' F' L2 F D2 L' B2 U2 F2 B2 U B' L2 B F' L 
4. B' L2 R' D2 U L2 F' R' L' F2 B U2 L B2 F U' B' D2 L' F' L2 D R' U' D' 
5. F' U2 B' U L D2 L2 F' D F2 D B' D U L' U' D B2 U2 R D2 B' U' F B2 
6. U2 B D F R' D F R2 B U2 L2 F U' R' D' B D R F L2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 
7. F L' B L2 B' U2 D' B U2 D2 R F' U F2 L' U2 D' L U2 B U' B' F' R F 
8. U F U' L D U' R' L B2 U' D B' F' D2 U' L' U2 D2 B L' U2 D2 R' D2 U' 
9. U2 R' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U' R2 B2 F L2 F' B2 R' D' L2 R2 B2 F' R' U D2 R2 L2 
10. F D' U' F' D2 U L D' F2 L2 U' D' B' U2 L' F B2 R L2 B' D2 R D R2 B2 
11. D2 L' F' B U2 D2 R L2 B R U' L2 B' U' L2 U R' F' D2 R D F' U' R2 L2 
12. U2 D2 R2 F2 D' B D B' F' R2 L2 U R2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' F U' D2 F' U2 R2 B 

*Note:* Yay, nine participants this last round! Let's keep it up


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 14
11.76, 11.66, 11.09, 12.49, 11.26, (9.66), 11.50, (13.32), 11.30, 11.51, 10.80, 11.25 -> 11.46

Using the Guhong I recently bought. It's doing WONDERS for my tps :-D


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 14:*
*14.19* av12:
(12.35), 14.04, 14.13, 16.82, 14.19, 14.03, (19.76), 13.96, 12.99, 14.60, 12.99, 14.11


----------



## Xishem (Apr 26, 2011)

Just realized that I can now compete in this since I am sub-20 ;D

*Round 14*
18.82, 21.54, 15.32, 17.60, 19.71, 21.79, 14.11, 17.09, 19.43, 17.37, 18.84, 18.29 = *18.40*

Decent average for me. Done on my newly cleaned and lubed guhong. Also, done naked.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 14: LouisCormier- 14.67* 
Statistics for 04-27-2011 19:49:51

Average: 14.67
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 11.98
Worst Time: 17.65
Individual Times:
15.18, 16.72, 15.52, 12.99, 17.12, (17.65), 14.60, 14.65, (11.98), 13.45, 14.12, 12.33

Nice average


----------



## oranjules (May 1, 2011)

*round 14 :*

14.27 13.81 12.86 12.40 15.94 15.41 (16.50) (12.13) 13.36 15.03 14.41 13.09 = 14.06
not so good, not so bad


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 2, 2011)

15.51, 12.89, (11.46), 15.58, 14.54, 14.59, 12.72, (16.76), 12.98, 13.21, 14.85, 12.12

AO12: 13.90


----------



## Xishem (May 2, 2011)

Round 14 Results

1. deathbypapercutz 11.46
2. aznmortalkx 13.90
3. oranjules 14.06
4. cubeflip 14.19
5. LouisCormier 14.67
6. Xishem 18.40

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (May 2, 2011)

Round 15 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, May 8, 2011_

1. D R' D L' B2 D2 R L' U D F2 U2 D2 L R F U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' U L2 R2 
2. R D' U' B' D F2 D F B' D U R2 D' F' L R' U' R D2 F' L B D2 B' D 
3. R U' B F L' R' D L D2 B2 U' D B2 R D' B L2 F' U B2 F U2 R' L D2 
4. B' R2 D' L2 F2 D R' B2 R' B F L' D2 R' F2 R U2 D' B' U L' B L2 D2 U' 
5. U2 F D2 B2 D U' F2 R2 U2 B L D R' U2 L B2 R F' D U' B' R' F' B U2 
6. F2 B' U B' L' B' R B R' U2 R B' D2 B' L' D' U2 B D2 U B R2 L' U F 
7. R2 U L U' R' B D2 F' R' L2 U F L2 D2 L2 R B2 U' D2 F' D R' U2 R B' 
8. U B' D2 U' R' D2 B2 R2 D' F L2 R D2 L F D L B F L' F U R' U' R' 
9. U R U R2 F B U' F' D F2 L R F2 L' R U2 L2 U' L2 F2 B D L2 R2 U' 
10. F U L' U' D2 B2 D' R F U B L2 R U2 F2 D U2 F2 L' D' F B U' F D' 
11. B' L' R F L B F D' B' D2 B F R2 F' L F D2 F2 D2 F D R' U2 L' U' 
12. B2 F R L B' D' U2 R D' B2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 R' B L' F2 B2 U L D2 F B2


----------



## LouisCormier (May 4, 2011)

*Round 15: LouisCormier- 16.04*

Statistics for 05-03-2011 19:04:27

Average: 16.04
Standard Deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 12.64
Worst Time: 20.06
Individual Times:
19.15, 14.99, 15.63, (20.06), 16.07, 13.72, 15.36, 16.58, (12.64), 15.10, 16.66, 17.17

Mega fail


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 4, 2011)

Round 15
(10.53), 11.93, 12.50, 11.82, 11.33, 11.42, 11.30, 12.74, 12.11, (14.14), 12.82, 11.68 -> 11.97


----------



## Xishem (May 4, 2011)

Round 15; Xishem: 19.11

19.66, 17.16, 29.26, 16.82, 20.24, 14.84, 20.71, 19.97, 20.11, 20.92, 17.32, 18.21


----------



## cubeflip (May 8, 2011)

*Round 15:*

14.47, 14.63, (10.50), 12.69, (16.00), 13.40, 12.44, 11.72, 14.15, 12.19, 14.46, 10.97 = *13.11*


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 9, 2011)

Round 15: 12.18

1.	11.42	D R' D L' B2 D2 R L' U D F2 U2 D2 L R F U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' U L2 R2
2.	13.17	R D' U' B' D F2 D F B' D U R2 D' F' L R' U' R D2 F' L B D2 B' D
3.	11.86	R U' B F L' R' D L D2 B2 U' D B2 R D' B L2 F' U B2 F U2 R' L D2
4.	13.59	B' R2 D' L2 F2 D R' B2 R' B F L' D2 R' F2 R U2 D' B' U L' B L2 D2 U'
5.	11.48	U2 F D2 B2 D U' F2 R2 U2 B L D R' U2 L B2 R F' D U' B' R' F' B U2
6.	11.69	F2 B' U B' L' B' R B R' U2 R B' D2 B' L' D' U2 B D2 U B R2 L' U F
7.	(15.92)	R2 U L U' R' B D2 F' R' L2 U F L2 D2 L2 R B2 U' D2 F' D R' U2 R B'
8.	11.72	U B' D2 U' R' D2 B2 R2 D' F L2 R D2 L F D L B F L' F U R' U' R'
9.	14.34	U R U R2 F B U' F' D F2 L R F2 L' R U2 L2 U' L2 F2 B D L2 R2 U'
10.	11.67	F U L' U' D2 B2 D' R F U B L2 R U2 F2 D U2 F2 L' D' F B U' F D'
11.	(10.69)	B' L' R F L B F D' B' D2 B F R2 F' L F D2 F2 D2 F D R' U2 L' U'
12.	10.86	B2 F R L B' D' U2 R D' B2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 R' B L' F2 B2 U L D2 F B2

Yuck.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yuck.


 
Ya man your average is trash! Definitely.


Spoiler



Put your average in the post


----------



## a small kitten (May 10, 2011)

12.09, 12.92, 10.88, 12.14, 15.07, 10.95, 10.91, 14.10, 13.60, 13.11, 11.37, 14.41 = 12.56


----------



## Xishem (May 10, 2011)

Round 15 Results

1. deathbypapercutz 11.97
2. theanonymouscuber 12.18
3. a small kitten 12.56
4. cubeflip 13.11
5. LouisCormier 16.04
6. Xishem 19.11


Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (May 10, 2011)

Round 16 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, May 15, 2011_

1. L2 R2 U D' R' D B' R' L D2 B2 D R B F R' B' L' D2 B' F2 U' R2 L2 D' 
2. R U' B R' D2 U F2 D' U2 L R F2 R U2 F2 U' R B2 F' U R B L2 F D2 
3. F L' R' U2 R F2 D2 B' R U' F B' U L' U L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 D' 
4. L2 F' R' D U2 B R2 D2 F2 B2 U B D L B2 D2 U' B2 F U L D2 L2 D2 F' 
5. B2 D' U B' R2 L U D2 F D R' L' F2 U D R' L F2 D2 U' L' B U' L2 F 
6. D R2 D' U' B R L2 F R2 L B2 D2 L' F2 D2 U' L2 U2 D' R B2 D' R B' F' 
7. L' R2 B2 R' L2 D' F L F' L' F L B' R2 B U' L F' U D F' B2 U L2 D2 
8. U2 B' R' F L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' B' F U2 R' B2 D R' B2 D2 R2 L' D F' U' R2 
9. F2 D2 B L2 B L D' F' U2 L F R D L U2 L D2 L' F' B' U2 L U' L U 
10. L D2 R' D2 F' B U2 D2 R' B2 D U2 L D' R2 B L' U2 R L B' U R2 D' U 
11. F R2 D' F' L R' D R2 B L F R L' U' B F2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' D B2 R 
12. D2 F U F' R2 F2 U2 B D L F2 D' U F2 U' L2 F' D R2 U' F2 R U F2 D2


----------



## LouisCormier (May 12, 2011)

*Round 16: LouisCormier - 14.56*
Statistics for 05-12-2011 17:45:06
Cube: Guhong
Average: 14.56
Standard Deviation: 0.75
Best Time: 12.74
Worst Time: 17.62
Individual Times:
15.25, (12.74), 15.10, (17.62), 13.87, 14.66, 13.48, 15.37, 13.74, 15.45, 15.34, 13.33

Pretty good


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 13, 2011)

Round 16
(10.12), 11.76, 12.31, 12.67, 10.96, 11.87, 10.76, 12.58, 11.22, 11.80, (15.81), 12.55 -> 11.85


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2011)

Round 16:
16.90, 24.14, 19.96, 16.74, 19.82, 14.71, 14.93, 16.69, 16.20, 16.29, 20.38+, 26.68 = *18.20*

Was really good until the last two solves. It was hovering right in the low/mid-17s. Oh well. A bad starting for a bad ending.


----------



## Xishem (May 16, 2011)

Round 16 Results

1. deathbypapercutz 11.85
2. LouisCormier 14.56
3. Xishem 18.20

Cumulative Results Sheet

Note: Congratulations to deathbypapercutz for graduating in *4* rounds. deathbypapercutz' fastest average of 12 was *11.46*.


----------



## Xishem (May 16, 2011)

Round 17 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, May 22, 2011_

1. F' B D2 B' R U' L' U F2 R2 L D2 U2 F2 R' L' D2 R2 U D F U' R2 F2 R' 
2. D' L' D F L' F L' F2 B' R2 U F' R' D2 U2 R' F L D2 R' L2 B2 L B' L' 
3. U' R' L D R2 D F R L' U2 D' B' D' F' U2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B L' U F D' 
4. F2 D R2 L B' L' U2 L D B L' F2 L2 D L B' F' D2 L2 R' D2 U R2 D' L 
5. B2 R L' D L2 R B L' D L2 F2 U B R' D' L' D2 L' U2 L U D2 F2 D' R2 
6. D' U2 L' D2 F L2 D' L2 B F2 D' U R2 F2 L B2 U2 B F D' U B D' R D2 
7. U B' F' L2 D2 F D U' L F D2 L' D' B D L2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' F 
8. U' R2 L U B2 L' U D' F' R L2 U2 B' L R2 U' R D2 U2 F' B L' U2 B' L 
9. U2 F B' U L2 B2 U' D R2 D2 L' B L' D L F' D' R B2 L2 B' U2 R' F U2 
10. R2 F B2 U2 R' F' R L F' R L B' R' B2 L' F2 R' L D2 L R' F' D L2 U' 
11. L U' D2 R D L F B' L R' D' B2 D L D L2 U L2 U' B2 R B2 F2 U R2 
12. D' R2 U' F L R2 D U' L' F U2 F R2 L' D U' R2 U2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 F' U'


----------



## JyH (May 16, 2011)

Average of 12: *16.82*
17.38, 14.17, 17.72, 17.09, (13.73), 19.71, 17.09, 14.31, (29.08), 16.14, 18.15, 16.43

PB Average of 12, no idea where this came from. 1 lucky solve (14.31?). Very satisfied with this.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 16, 2011)

*Round 17: LouisCormier - 13.51!*

Average of 12: 13.51
Standard deviation: 1.04
Best time: 10.32
Worst time: 16.41
Times:
1. 13.19 
2. 13.89 
3. 15.66 
4. 12.26 
5. 12.88 
6. 12.56 
7. 12.95 
8. 12.94 
9. 13.70 
10. (16.41) 
11. (10.32) 
12. 15.09 

Used qqtimer. My PB average of 12 and PB average of 5 (12.79) with a good single (non-lucky)! Awesome!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 16, 2011)

I've graduated? Does that mean I can't do this thread anymore? :-(

No way I'm actually consistently sub-12...


----------



## Xishem (May 24, 2011)

Round 17 Results

1. LouisCormier 13.51
2. JyH 16.82

Cumulative Results Sheet

*Comment*: I apologize for being a day late on ending this round. I graduated this weekend and it was a bit chaotic.

*@deathbypapercutz*: You are more than welcome to continue competing. You simply met the requirements of graduation this past round.


----------



## Xishem (May 24, 2011)

Round 18 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, May 29, 2011_

1. F2 L' R U2 R B' F L' R' D' L R2 B' F' U' B' R' F2 R D U' L' F L2 R' 
2. F' L2 R2 B2 U D F' R' B' U B2 F2 U' R' F' L2 D' B D L' U B' U2 D2 L' 
3. F L' F' L' D R' B D' B2 D R B2 D' R D L' D' R B' F R2 B D2 R' B' 
4. F B2 D U2 R' B' F D' F2 B U2 F' B U B2 F2 L' B2 L F' R' D' F2 U2 B 
5. F D' F' L2 U' F' D2 U' L' B' F2 U D F2 B L2 U' F' U2 L' D2 F' D' U2 R2 
6. F L' B' F' L U2 B L' R2 U R2 L2 U2 R F' U2 F D F' R U' D2 F2 U2 R' 
7. B2 R L' D2 F' R' U2 B2 L' F' R' U' R F D2 R U' R' B' F2 R F B2 D' U' 
8. R D2 F R2 D L F D' F2 U2 R2 L F' U F U' F B2 R D F' L2 R F B' 
9. U2 B R' L U' D R' U2 L' B2 R2 L' U2 D2 R2 U F D U L' U L R F' L' 
10. U F2 U D B U2 D L U B' R2 U R2 L' U R' F2 U R2 F B U R2 D L2 
11. B2 L U L R' D' F D2 F2 U' D L2 B' F' R2 U2 L D B2 F2 U D L2 U' D 
12. B L' R2 B D B U D' R2 L U F2 D2 B' F L' F U' L2 R2 F' U B2 U D'


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

At first glance, normal scrambles. But I must have found great solutions. Even so, not an outstanding average, but I'll happily take it.

12.35, 14.60, 11.43[whoa ridiculous easy f2l], 13.41, 12.51, 11.53, 13.16, 15.54, 11.98, 11.57[lololol], 14.25, 11.84 = *12.72*

5 sub12s and that's what comes out of it :fp


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 24, 2011)

Round 18
11.56, 12.23, 12.78, 11.43, 10.37, (9.56), 12.75, (19.22), 10.76, 12.82, 12.47, 11.71 -> 11.89


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2011)

Round 18 Average of 12: 14.78


Spoiler



1. 13.32 U B' L D U F' U R B U2 B U R' B D2 B' D2 R' B' F L B2 D2 U2 R 
2. 16.07 L R U' D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R' L' F B L' D2 L U L2 D2 B' R2 L' B' D L2 
3. (12.43) D U' R F2 R2 B R' U B U' R' B F L' F2 B R F U L R' D' L F B2 
4. 17.71 F U R U2 R' U' R2 D' F2 R F2 B' D' F' U' D' F' U F2 L F2 D2 R L U 
5. 13.75 L' U2 R' F D2 R F' L' B' U' R' B F2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 D' U2 R F' R D2 U2 
6. (19.37) D2 U R F' B2 D B D' L' B2 F' R2 D U' F' U2 R L U' F' B' D' L2 U B 
7. 15.80 F' R' L' B2 L2 U' F' B' L F' R2 F' L' D R' L2 F2 B R2 U' F2 U' F B2 R 
8. 14.67 U R2 D B' D' R2 U' B' U' D' L R' B D F' L' R U B' L' B D2 B' R' L' 
9. 15.64 F' B' L D2 L B2 F L B2 L2 U' B' U' F U L B2 F' U B2 R2 L2 F B' L 
10. 14.64 F2 D2 L D B' U R2 U L' B' D2 R' U2 D R' L F' D' B F2 D' R2 U' D' L' 
11. 13.44 R' D2 F' B R2 F' D' R2 U F2 L2 B2 R' D' R B' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U R' F2 R' 
12. 12.75 D2 F2 R L2 U F U R2 F R L' B2 R' B2 L F' R L2 D2 L F B' D' R F 

ignore the scrambles


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2011)

10.95, 11.38, (15.49), 12.29, 11.41, 10.18, 14.66, 10.51, 9.95, 13.08, 10.07, (9.68) = 11.45
How consistent >_>


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2011)

Round 18

Average: 15.52
15.37, (18.99), (13.36)[SO CLOSE TO 13.37], 17.65, 14.22, 16.72, 15.08, 15.59, 13.82, 14.65, 17.25, 14.88


----------



## cubeflip (May 26, 2011)

*Round 18:*

14.00, 15.01, 14.65, 14.03, 12.31, 13.04, (15.01), (11.12), 14.91, 14.43, 12.24, 12.79 = *13.74*


----------



## LouisCormier (May 28, 2011)

*Round 18: LouisCormier - 14.56*
Average of 12: 14.56 (σ = 1.00)
best time: 12.80
worst time: 16.74
16.01, (16.74), 14.61, 15.09, 14.02, 15.52, 15.28, 15.32, 13.43, 13.28, 13.03, (12.80)

Didn't think it would be that good  With a 13.25 avg 5


----------



## Xishem (May 30, 2011)

Round 18 Results

1. nlCuber22 11.45
2. deathbypapercutz 11.89
3. RyanReese09 12.72
4. cubeflip 13.74
5. LouisCormier 14.56
6. Rpotts 14.78
7. Ranzha V. Emodrach 15.52

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (May 30, 2011)

Round 19 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, June 5, 2011_

1. B' F' U2 D2 B' F2 R L U2 R' B' R2 D' R D' F D F' L2 D F' B2 U2 R2 F' 
2. R2 U' R' L B R2 D2 B' D F R' U2 R B L U' L D2 R' L B2 L2 R' U R' 
3. D U' F2 B R' U' B' R' B2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R' F B' L R2 B' L D F2 R2 L 
4. L2 F' D' U L B D' U' F2 L B2 L' F U' B2 R' L2 D L' R' B U2 B' F' U 
5. L' F U' R' U' D' B L' D2 B D' L2 U R2 U R' U D F' L' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' 
6. F' U L' B2 F2 R' D2 B D U2 B L2 U2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R' B U' D R2 B2 U2 
7. F R L F2 D F' L' B F L' D2 U2 R L' D2 L B' L2 D2 U' R U D2 L' D' 
8. B2 U F2 B2 D U R2 L2 U2 B2 D B' R' F' L U L2 U' F D B D2 U' F' D' 
9. U B' F' U F' R2 B2 R2 B' R U2 L' D2 B2 U' B' L' R2 F2 L' D' L R' U B2 
10. U' D' B D' B' R' L' U2 F' U' R' U B2 R D2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 F D' B 
11. R' B2 F2 L D' U R B L' D U L U2 F2 D' U' L U D2 F U' D2 B' U L 
12. U' F2 D' B' D' R' L' D2 R' B2 F2 D F D' U F2 D' L U2 F' R' D F B2 D'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

Round 19: 11.72

1.	13.80	
2.	11.19	
3.	11.48	
4.	10.16	
5.	9.69	
6.	14.06	
7.	(14.39)	
8.	12.39	
9.	10.26	
10.	11.30	
11.	(6.75)	
12.	12.88 

Decent average, but HOLY **** solve 11! X-cross on D and PLL skip!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2011)

(8.55), 12.06, 10.59, 12.53, 9.76, (14.42), 12.31, 10.71, 10.94, 12.19, 9.64, 10.38 = 11.11


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 2, 2011)

*Round 19: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 13.82*

Average of 12: 13.82 (σ = 0.79)
best time: 11.90
worst time: 17.74
1. 14.83
2. 13.11
3. 14.55
4. (11.90)
5. (17.74)
6. 15.25
7. 13.57
8. 13.55
9. 13.07
10. 12.84
11. 14.21
12. 13.22

Sub-14, awesome


----------



## Xishem (Jun 6, 2011)

Round 19 Results

1. nlCuber22 11.11
2. theanonymouscuber 11.72
3. LouisCormier 13.82

Cumulative Results Sheet

Comment: I'll update the results sheet and first post later on in the day. I'm a bit swamped right now.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 6, 2011)

Round 20 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, June 12, 2011_

1. F' R' D B' L D' B2 D U2 B D U' L F D L' F B' U' B2 R F' B2 L' U2 
2. D' F2 B R' D' R2 B' U' R B2 R2 B' U' B D' B2 D F D' L' U' B F D' U2 
3. R L' U' D' B2 U' F B' U' B2 D' B2 D' R L U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' L 
4. F' U2 F B' L2 B D B' F2 R' B L' B F' U2 R' D' B R L B' U2 R' B' U' 
5. R2 F' L D U F' B2 D2 R2 D' B R F' R' L2 D B R F2 L D' F' B2 L F2 
6. R F2 L' D B U' F R2 L2 F' R2 B F D2 L R2 B' R' L2 F2 L2 D R L' D' 
7. B2 L U D' F2 D R' D B' U' B' U' R U F2 R2 L2 B2 U' D F' B2 R2 F U 
8. R L F L' F2 L D U2 L2 U2 B' U2 D2 F R' D' L2 U D B R' F R2 D B2 
9. D' L2 F' U F D2 R' D B' L U' R D' F2 U2 F U D' F D2 L2 B' F D2 B2 
10. B R F' B' R' L D2 U2 R' F2 U2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U D2 R' L F' B2 U2 L2 U' 
11. D' U F D2 F B' U' R2 D' U2 L2 D L D' R B F L2 U2 F' B2 L2 D R' U' 
12. B' U L F2 R2 U' L2 U' B U2 D' F D R' L' B' L2 B2 F R B' L R D F2


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Round 19 Scrambles


Round 19 again?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Katie Hull- Round 20*
13.13, 12.72, 13.57, 12.89, 13.51, (14.95), 14.08, 13.36, 11.88, (11.73), 14.44, 14.86= *13.44*


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Round 19 again?


 
I apologize. It's fixed now. Thanks.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 20:

10.18, 11.82, (12.63), 11.01, 9.89, 10.72, 10.72, 12.25, 10.00, 11.51, 12.61, (9.51) = 11.07

Pretty normal.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 20: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 14.50*

Average of 12: 14.50 (σ = 0.99)
best time: 12.71
worst time: 16.84
15.96, 14.03, 15.48, 13.31, 14.03, (16.84), 12.97, 15.55, (12.71), 13.75, 14.47, 15.47

Pretty good


----------



## Xishem (Jun 14, 2011)

What the? I definitely posted Round 20's results and Round 21's scrambles last night. :/

Ok. I'll do it later tonight. Sorry about that.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 14, 2011)

Xishem said:


> What the? I definitely posted Round 20's results and Round 21's scrambles last night. :/
> 
> Ok. I'll do it later tonight. Sorry about that.



it's the D&D.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 20 Results

1. MTGJumper 11.07
2. cuberkid10 13.44
3. LouisCormier 14.50

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 21 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, June 19, 2011_

1. R' B2 U' L F2 D' R B2 D2 L2 D' R' L2 D' L' R2 U2 F2 L R F' D' F L2 R' 
2. F' B' U F2 L' R B L2 R2 B' D' R L2 U' B D U F2 B L' B' L R2 U2 L' 
3. R B' L' B2 F' U D' B R' L' B L' B U B D2 L R B L' B' D2 B F R2 
4. D2 L U L' R U' L B' U' D' L2 F' B' R2 L B F R' U B' U' R2 U2 R F' 
5. L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 L R' U2 F' D' U R' D' L' B F L' F L2 D2 B2 R F' L2 
6. D' L2 R' B' U R' D L R' D2 B' F2 D' L2 U' D' L B2 L R' D R2 B U2 B2 
7. F L' R2 F2 D' R2 D R' F' U2 L2 U2 B L U2 B' R' D' U F U' L2 U R F' 
8. B2 U2 D B R2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' D' R' B2 F2 U2 L F2 D' U2 F D B' D 
9. U F B L B' D L' B2 U2 B' L2 R U' B F' D2 B2 L R F' D L' R2 D' L' 
10. 1.00 U B' D B2 U' R B2 D2 L B2 L2 R2 D R' D' F' U B' U F2 R2 D R2 B' D' 
11. 1.00 F U2 L F2 D2 R B2 R D' U B2 F' L B' D' F' B' R F' B' R2 D' L' R B 
12. 1.00 D' R' B2 F' L' F' R' D' F' B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 U' F B2 R' 

I'll edit and format these later.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 21: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 13.96*

Average of 12: 13.96 (σ = 2.13)
best time: 11.04
worst time: 23.88
best avg5: 12.11 (σ = 0.27)

13.36, (23.88), 12.37, 13.60, 15.82, 18.75, 11.89, (11.04), 12.49, 11.94, 16.14, 13.22

Sub 14  Very nice average with PB avg of 5!

Edit: I have rolled out the 23 and got a 12.94 avg 12 which is my new PB.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 21 Results

1. LouisCormier 13.96

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 22 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, June 26, 2011_

I'll edit and format these later.

1. D R2 B' F' D2 R2 F2 U L' U' D' R L U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D U B' F2 D2 
2. B2 F' U2 B2 U B F2 U L2 R' D F' R2 L2 U B' L2 F R U R F B2 R2 B' 
3. L' R' U2 R' B R' D R F2 R' B F2 L' D B2 D2 U' L' B D2 R F' B U2 B 
4. L2 R B2 F D2 L' D B L F' R' B' D U F2 D' F B2 U L D F2 L2 R B 
5. U D2 F B2 D2 U2 L' U D' R U D' F2 R U' B' F L2 F2 L D' U' L2 R' U2 
6. R' U' R F D' U' L R F D' L2 F' D' L' D2 B' L' R' D' B' L2 R' F R' B 
7. F U2 R2 F2 B L' F U2 B F L2 F' B2 L U2 R D L D2 R' B' D U2 R U' 
8. U2 L U2 R' L2 F2 R F2 D L D L R' B2 R' D' R' U2 D B2 R' L' D L2 R 
9. R2 D' U' L' D F2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U L B R2 D2 B D' R2 D' U F' D R F 
10. L B L R2 B' F R2 F' B' D R F' R2 B' D' L B' L D B' R2 U' F2 L2 R' 
11. U' L2 F' R' F2 U2 R U' L2 U' R F2 B2 D2 R' D U R2 L2 B D' B D B' D 
12. R2 B2 L2 U F2 B' U' D R2 D F D2 U' L' B2 R' U' D2 L2 R' D2 B' R2 L' B2


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 26, 2011)

*Round 22: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 14.31*

Average of 12: 14.31 (σ = 1.09)
best time: 11.32
worst time: 17.25
12.94, 13.91, (11.32), 14.98, 14.92, (17.25), 13.09, 13.76, 15.69, 15.48, 12.79, 15.57

Pretty nice


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 22:

18.65, 18.94, 16.78, 18.31, (13.54), 18.51, 16.47, 17.93, 16.53, 18.85, (19.37), 15.20 = 17.62.

i have a long way to go till sub 12 lol xD


----------



## Xishem (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 22 Results

1. LouisCormier 14.31
2. cityzach 17.62

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## Xishem (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 23 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, July 17, 2011_

I'll edit and format these later.

1. D L' R B D' R L2 F U2 B2 U' L2 F2 B D2 R U2 D2 R B' R' L U2 R2 L' 
2. B2 L' D2 U F2 D2 L' B D F D F2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 B R' F R L B 
3. F2 R2 B' U2 D2 R' U2 D R' B' F' D2 F R' U2 F' L' R2 B' R' L' U L B' F 
4. D R L2 B' L R2 F R L D2 F' B2 R2 D2 U L F2 B D2 L' R' F U' B L2 
5. B' D B U2 F2 L U2 L2 D' L B2 F L B' D R U' L2 R F' D2 U R L' F2 
6. U2 R2 L' F2 D' U L2 F2 D2 L B2 U D2 B' D L R2 B' F' D U F U R' U2 
7. U' L' U D F' D' F' D2 B F D' L2 F' L D2 B L B2 F' D L' B' R2 L B2 
8. L2 U' D' L2 F L R2 U' L' F2 L' F2 U' D2 B U2 L2 R' D' L' F U' D' B D 
9. U B U R' L2 U2 B F' D2 F B2 L' B' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F L' D B U 
10. U2 L2 D' U L2 R2 U' F2 D' U F' U' F' U R' F2 L B2 L R B2 F R B' R 
11. U B U2 R2 U2 R B L2 R2 D2 B L' R F2 L' R2 B D2 L2 D' R D' R2 L2 B2 
12. U2 F B2 R2 B U' L2 D L R2 F2 B' L2 U L2 D2 R' B2 L B2 F' D R2 F' D'


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 23: Louis Cormier - 13.69*

Statistics for 07-05-2011 17:25:45

Average: 13.69
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 9.69
Worst Time: 18.03
Individual Times:
13.42, 15.38, 13.12, 12.82, 14.60, 12.34, 15.40, 13.23, 13.77, (18.03), (9.69), 12.78

3rd sub 10 ever  nice average


----------



## Xishem (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 23 Results

1. LouisCormier 13.69

Cumulative Results Sheet

*Comment:* I swear I keep posting things in this thread and they disappear :/ I swear I posted a new round. Whatever.

Trudging on...


----------



## Xishem (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 24 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, July 31, 2011_

1. L' F U2 D2 F' U L' B' R' F2 B2 L2 B' F D' U2 R F' B U B' F2 R' L2 U' 
2. R' B' R2 F2 D F D U R' D B2 U' F' B R2 L' F' B' L R B2 R2 B2 F U2 
3. D2 L F' U' D' L2 D U2 F D L2 U L B2 U2 L D' B F' R F L F' L2 D 
4. U2 R B' L B2 F' R' L' B F' L2 D R' F2 L' F R2 F2 R' L2 F2 B L D' F 
5. B D L' B D' U F2 B U B' U R B2 U' R' D R2 L F D2 L' R' D' B F2 
6. L2 D' F D' F' B' D U F' U' R2 B D' F' B2 U2 L' D2 U' R2 F B D L' F2 
7. U' B2 D' F L D2 U2 B R' B2 U' R2 U2 R L2 B2 R' B F' D R U2 R' L' B2 
8. D2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' B F' L' U R L2 B2 U' L2 B' U2 F' B U' F' R' L 
9. F' B' D F' L' F B2 U L' F B U' R2 L2 D R2 B2 R D R2 D F' L' U D' 
10. B' U' B2 R' F' R2 L B' L U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L U2 B' D2 R B F' D' F R' U 
11. D L' U2 R2 L' B' F D2 R F2 L' U2 L2 F D F2 U' B2 L' B2 R2 U2 B' D' R' 
12. B2 F' R' L F2 B L2 U2 D' R2 D' R2 L U2 F' D2 B U2 B U R2 B R2 F' L


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 25, 2011)

Xishem said:


> 9. *1.00* F' B' D F' L' F B2 U L' F B U' R2 L2 D R2 B2 R D R2 D F' L' U D'


 
lolwut? Anyway, I just carried on, ignoring that...
I'm a far way from sub-12 (I'm aiming for sub-15 right now), but I figured I might as well participate, because A) This thread seems semi-dead  and B) Eh... Practice can't really hurt...

*Round 24*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.82
worst time: 19.71

current avg5: 17.04 (σ = 1.94)
best avg5: 15.69 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 16.52 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 16.52 (σ = 1.83)

*session avg: 16.52 (σ = 1.83)*
session mean: 16.39

*Individual Times:*
18.73, 18.40, 13.25, 15.95, 16.58, 15.89, 15.25, (19.71), 14.58, 19.31, (11.82), 17.23

Also, for some explanations: the first two solves were both really bad mirror CMLL cases, and on one of the 19's... I dropped my cube. >.< The other 19, I honestly don't know what went wrong. Felt like a normal solve to me.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 26, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)


 
Roux


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 26, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Roux


 
No time to cube at work. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 27, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Roux


 
Jip... That's right. I'm not just some ordinary noob here, I'm a nouxb. 

/really bad joke

But, yes, Roux is my favourite and main method, so that's what I'll be using throughout the race (and I'll probably be here for a while, so...).


----------



## Xishem (Jul 28, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Jip... That's right. I'm not just some ordinary noob here, I'm a nouxb.
> 
> /really bad joke
> 
> But, yes, Roux is my favourite and main method, so that's what I'll be using throughout the race (and I'll probably be here for a while, so...).



I used to Roux, but I switched back to CFOP recently D: I miss it sometimes.


----------



## Xishem (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 24 Results

1. Phlippieskezer 16.52
2. Xishem 17.13

Cumulative Results Sheet


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 1, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Round 24 Results
> 
> 1. Phlippieskezer 16.52
> 
> Cumulative Results Sheet


 
that commitment


----------



## Xishem (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 25 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Sunday, August 7, 2011_

1. R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B F' L2 R F2 L2 U' B U' F' D 
2. D2 U F' D' F2 D F2 U' B U2 R' D L B2 D2 F U' F' U2 B2 L F2 B' U2 F2 
3. F' B' U' F2 R2 B' U L B' F2 D L2 R' U' L2 R' U D B L2 U' F' B D2 R 
4. F2 D' L' U F2 D' R2 B D F2 U L2 D' U R2 L2 F' U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 
5. B' L' D F' D2 U' R D' L2 B' R L' D' B' D B' U2 R2 U F D L U2 D2 L 
6. L' B' L B' D2 L' D2 U L' B2 U2 D B2 L' F' R' B2 L R2 F' B U D2 R' L 
7. B2 D' B' U L' B2 U L F2 R' L U2 R2 D' R2 U' D F2 B U B2 R F2 D' R 
8. L R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R L' U' R2 U2 B' D B F2 D L F' R U2 D B' U' L2 B2 
9. F' B U F' U L' U L R2 D2 R U' F' B U B2 U2 F' R L D L2 F B' D' 
10. U2 B U' F' L B L R B2 U' D L B D2 R D' L2 U' B2 D F U B2 L' F' 
11. U L' F L2 B2 U2 R B' U2 L2 R2 U D' L' D2 F' B2 U' B R B2 R F2 B' U2 
12. L2 U2 F R D2 F' U L2 F' D2 U2 B U F L' U R2 B D2 L B' R' B' D U'


----------



## Xishem (Aug 1, 2011)

*Xishem -- Round 24*

20.95+, 16.64, 17.41, 14.07, 15.15+, 19.28, 19.18, 14.60, 15.51, 20.24, 16.43, 16.86 = *17.13*

16.06, 18.02, 15.76, 16.67, 14.76, 16.85, 14.68, 16.38, 17.23, 14.51, 18.88, 16.86 = *16.33*


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Can I enter whenever I want to? I've never done one of these races before.
Doing it now btw.
*5BLD- round 25... Roux method! Ao12: 14.70 seconds *
(11.71), (17.97+), 13.84, 16.49, 15.32, 14.97, 13.19, 13.94, 12.91, 17.11, 16.10, 13.19
Comments: 
Urgh. Terrible average. Was hoping for sub-14 actually. Nonetheless, sub-15 isn't *too* bad I guess. Actually it's pretty good for me. But I've been averaging sub-14 recently.
I was basically still in my heise mindset. Couldn't help but do non-matching blocks or some strange LSE control during CMLL which wastes my time thinking about. 
Four of those solves were non-matching blocks. And the 17.97+ was when I used a little too much inspection; I do this automatically if I can't plan out the first block. Which should be never.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's my first entry in this.

cyoubx - Round 25: *13.30*

(11.79), 12.24, 14.05, 13.44, 12.06, 12.81, 12.84, 13.60, 14.29, (14.58), 13.67, 13.98

Ish, terrible average. Lol, not a single counting 11


----------



## Egide (Aug 1, 2011)

*Average of 12: 19.72*

20.91, 20.13, 17.44, 22.08, (17.03), 20.49, 20.69, 17.43, 21.56, 18.48, 18.02, (22.55)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 25*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.90
worst time: 21.45

current avg5: 16.75 (σ = 2.03)
best avg5: 16.34 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 16.07 (σ = 2.77)
best avg12: 16.07 (σ = 2.77)

*session avg: 16.07* (σ = 2.77)
session mean: 16.00

*Individual Times:*
11.12, 17.15, 16.38, 16.65, (21.45), 11.87, 17.44, 14.94, 19.78, 18.94, 16.38, (9.90)

Haven't done an average in a while. 
This one has lolconsistency. Not a very good average, but I got some nice singles in there (the two 11's and the 9). I believe the 9.90 solve is also my first ever sub-10 on a forum race. I've only ever had 8 sub-10's so far (I'm keeping track of every single one at the moment ).


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha I thought mine would win the inconsistency prize... But yours... 9 and 21 secs... Well nice singles. I haven't had a sub-10 in aaaggggeeesss.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 1, 2011)

I usually don't mind inconsistency, to be honest. Whenever I have an inconsistent average I tend to improve in my next... 

Also, all my sub-10's ever have been in the last month... Then again, my first sub-20 average was in mid-July, which was last month. 

And, yes, 9 and 21. Absolutely absurd. >.<


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I usually don't mind inconsistency, to be honest. Whenever I have an inconsistent average I tend to improve in my next...
> 
> Also, all my sub-10's ever have been in the last month... Then again, my first sub-20 average was in mid-July, which was last month.
> 
> And, yes, 9 and 21. Absolutely absurd. >.<


 
Same; I believe inconsistency is due to my slow turning, thus when I get lucky cases I exploit them, but when I get a bad case I can't turn fast to get it 'over and done with' if you know what I mean.
You're improving fast then if you only got sub-20 last month. Then again, that's when I also got my first sub-20 I believe. No, hold on, it was... Mid June?


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe I'll join this race. I've only gotten two sub-12 RAs of 12, and I don't think I could get another one for a while, but I'm gonna try to give another hard push on my 12.5-second plateau.

It's a little late to do an RA now. My parents might bite my head off if they hear me cubing at 2:00 in the morning.


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm i might do this to try to get my average down even though i'm only just under sub 20 average. Hopefully all goes well


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, this sucked for my first round... Maybe things will be better next time.

Round 25 -- DaKrazedKyubizt -- 13.44

Statistics for 08-02-2011 20:22:42

Average: 13.44 (13.64)
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 11.36
Worst Time: 17.86
Individual Times:
1.	13.00	R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B F' L2 R F2 L2 U' B U' F' D
2.	13.63	D2 U F' D' F2 D F2 U' B U2 R' D L B2 D2 F U' F' U2 B2 L F2 B' U2 F2
3.	(11.36) F' B' U' F2 R2 B' U L B' F2 D L2 R' U' L2 R' U D B L2 U' F' B D2 R
4.	15.96	F2 D' L' U F2 D' R2 B D F2 U L2 D' U R2 L2 F' U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2
5.	13.71	B' L' D F' D2 U' R D' L2 B' R L' D' B' D B' U2 R2 U F D L U2 D2 L
6.	12.86	L' B' L B' D2 L' D2 U L' B2 U2 D B2 L' F' R' B2 L R2 F' B U D2 R' L
7.	11.96	B2 D' B' U L' B2 U L F2 R' L U2 R2 D' R2 U' D F2 B U B2 R F2 D' R
8.	13.53	L R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R L' U' R2 U2 B' D B F2 D L F' R U2 D B' U' L2 B2
9.	12.84	F' B U F' U L' U L R2 D2 R U' F' B U B2 U2 F' R L D L2 F B' D'
10.	(17.86) U2 B U' F' L B L R B2 U' D L B D2 R D' L2 U' B2 D F U B2 L' F'
11.	11.78	U L' F L2 B2 U2 R B' U2 L2 R2 U D' L' D2 F' B2 U' B R B2 R F2 B' U2
12.	15.15	L2 U2 F R D2 F' U L2 F' D2 U2 B U F L' U R2 B D2 L B' R' B' D U'


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 3, 2011)

Round 25

(23.93), 23.49, (16.07), 17.25, 20.56, 21.33, 21.58, 18.49, 17.43, 19.13, 17.78, 19.28 ==>> *19.63*

Horrible start, oh well. I guess I will join this race since the sub-15 race hasn't been updated in a week or two.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 3, 2011)

12.31, 12.66, 13.88, 15.15, (10.08), (20.56), 13.65, 11.18, 11.58, 13.63, 15.03, 12.03

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.08
worst time: 20.56

current avg5: 12.41 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 12.14 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 13.11 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 13.11 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 13.11 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 13.48


----------



## speed (Aug 4, 2011)

Round 25
Average: 14.55
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 11.63
Worst Time: 17.10
Individual Times:
1.	14.70 
2.	14.96	
3.	16.03	
4.	13.33	
5.	(17.10)	
6.	15.94
7.	12.96	
8.	(11.63)	
9.	14.87	
10.	15.32	
11.	13.01	
12.	14.39


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 5, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 round 25 

those where realy easy scrambles, non luckys but they have realy easy F2L.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.09
worst time: 16.05

current avg5: 13.11 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 12.56 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 13.31 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 13.31 (σ = 1.27)

times (reset):
11.54, 12.39, 13.06, 12.23, 15.07, 14.95, 14.54, 12.25, (16.05), 14.65, 12.45,(11.09)


----------



## jzengg (Aug 7, 2011)

15.82, (13.22), 15.56, 14.02, 13.27, 15.90, (16.78), 14.87, 15.50, 13.68, 15.23, 15.94. average = 14.98


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopefully no one minds me reviving this thread...

Round 25 Results

Pandadudex96 13.11
cyoubx 13.30
zzdanielzz29 13.31
DaKrazedKyubizt 13.44
speed 14.55
5BLD 14.70
jzengg 14.98
Phlippieskezer 16.07
Xishem 16.33
tozies24 19.63
Tissycuber 19.72


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

Round 26 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Currently Undetermined_

1. F2 D L2 D B' R' U B2 U B D2 L' U2 B' L2 R' U' B' U2 F' L2 U' L2 D R	

2. U' L' R D2 B2 D2 F2 L B' U B2 F2 D R' B D' B F2 R' B L2 D2 U L R	

3. F2 U R2 F U' R' D2 R' D' R U' B F U2 F D B2 R D' B L' U2 R U' L'	

4. U' F L' B D B2 U' L F' R' D' L2 U R' F L2 F2 L' B2 L' D R' D2 F D2	

5. D' F' R B' F2 D' L' R B2 R2 U2 R2 B U F2 D U' R B2 L2 R' D2 L2 B' D2	

6. F U' L2 U2 F' U' L' D2 U B2 F U2 F2 L2 R' D B F2 L' F' D' U2 B U2 F'	

7. D2 R2 F R F2 D' U F2 D U B' R2 B' D L' R2 U' R D U L2 U B2 F2 L2	

8. U2 R' B2 U' L R B R D2 B' L' R B D2 U' L' R2 U B' F' U' L D' F2 L2	

9. D2 B U2 L' F' L' R2 B' L U R F' L2 U' B2 F' U L2 U' L U L D' U2 L	

10. R D2 U' R2 U' B L2 U2 B F2 D2 U' R2 D B L B D B F2 R2 B' F2 D U2	

11. F2 D2 R U L' U F' L' D2 L2 F L' U' L F' D2 U' F' L' F2 L2 B F2 D' B	

12. R' B2 L2 R F' R' B F' R' F' U2 L2 U F2 D L F D2 L U' R U2 B2 U2 R2

Sorry for being a nub, but I haven't actually done this before, so I'm not sure if where I got these is a good place to get scrambles (it's the WCA scrambler). 
Also - end date undetermined because I'm not sure if Xishem will take over again. I'm willing to continue it myself, though. Just be warned that I'm somewhat of a forgetful person. If I do take over, a new round will either start every Sunday or Saturday (undecided).

Edit: Scrambles seem somewhat easy, but okay. For now, just use those. If I find a better generator/someone points me to one, or if Xishem takes over again, then use those next round. For now, just use the above.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 26*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.29
worst time: 17.28

current avg5: 13.80 (σ = 2.02)
best avg5: 12.97 (σ = 0.61)

*current avg12: 13.64 (σ = 1.81)
best avg12: 13.64 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 13.64 (σ = 1.81)*
session mean: 13.66

*Individual Times:*
14.08, 13.37, (17.28), 13.44, (10.29), 12.11, 14.92, 13.92, 16.21, 10.70, 16.37, 11.27

That was a nice average.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 31, 2011)

23.35, 19.11, 17.89, 19.39, 17.27, 20.81, 16.61, 18.83, (25.88), 16.57, (16.15), 16.49 ==>> 18.63

lol, that was a ridiculously strong finish.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 31, 2011)

lmao I won??? kk gotta edit this post with solve times later


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> lmao I won??? kk gotta edit this post with solve times later


 
Well, you had the fastest times out of the submissions, but the point of this thread, as I understand it, is inward progress. 
So: Not "beat the others," but rather "improve your own times to achieve a goal" (in this case, sub-12). 

I only consider you to have 'won' once you've graduated and have consistent sub-12 times. 
But congrats anyway!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2011)

YESS THE THREAD IS ALIVE. I will do this sune-er or later... But it's a bit late to cube. Better be off to bed.

Edit: very very nice average phlippieskezer! You're improving extremely fast!
I had many sub-13 averages today. I hope to get it this round


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 31, 2011)

best time: 10.53
worst time: 15.88

current avg5: 13.16 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 13.16 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 13.62 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 13.62 (σ = 1.36)

session avg: 13.62 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 13.55

12.30, 14.47, 14.07, 11.80, 15.46, 12.93, 15.70, 15.88, 11.95, 10.53, 12.90, 14.62


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Edit: very very nice average phlippieskezer! You're improving extremely fast!
> I had many sub-13 averages today. I hope to get it this round


 
Thanks. I've been getting a few 13-second averages of 12, but I still consider myself around the 14-second margin (just, just sub-15). The above was just a relatively nice average. Grr... Just need a sub-13 ao12 and I'll have beaten my PB. 

Also - Pandadudex96 - you beat my submission by 0.02 seconds. ):<


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Also - Pandadudex96 - you beat my submission by 0.02 seconds. ):<


 
lol that is cool!!! lmao


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 1, 2011)

Ooh... excellent consistency. For me.
Sadly, no sub-12 average of 5, nor sub-13 average of 12 
stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.20
worst time: 15.02

current avg5: 12.40 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 12.40 (σ = 0.11)

*current avg12: 13.28 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 13.28 (σ = 0.80)*

session avg: 13.28 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 13.25

times: 15.02, 13.57, 12.82, 14.88, 13.05, 13.52, 13.40, 12.30, 14.34, 12.36, 12.55, 11.20


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 2, 2011)

So, this weekend I'm busy, busy, busy.

I'll make the next round Monday (unless I find time, then ealier), but from then on, it'll be on Saturdays.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, looks like I'm not as busy as I thought I would be, so:

Round 26 Results

5BLD 13.28
Pandadudex96 13.62
Phlippieskezer 13.64
Tozies24 18.63


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 27 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, September 10th_

1. D B2 F2 R2 B' L2 U R2 U2 F' L F2 D' L2 B2 D' U B L2 B2 D L D2 L' B2	

2. F R2 D' U L' R B F' L2 U' F' L D' F2 D' F' L2 D F R2 F2 R U' B D2	

3. B2 D U' L' D2 F L2 D' L' B' F R B2 F2 U L2 R' U2 B' F' U' R2 U' B F2	

4. L' D2 U B F2 R D F L' F2 R' B2 L2 R F2 L B2 L2 F D2 R2 F' D B U'	

5. F' D' U' F R' F U F' L D' L' B' F D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L' R' U2 F R' U'	

6. D2 U' L' R2 D R' U2 F2 L' R' D' U' L2 D2 U R B L F2 L B2 R' D2 U2 B2	

7. U L2 R D' R B L2 D2 R2 F' U' L' F R D2 F2 D2 U B2 D' R B L2 D B	

8. R F2 U R D' L' R2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F' D2 U R2 B' L2 D' U R' D2 U B F'	

9. L' B R2 B2 D' U B2 R D B U B' F2 D2 B F L2 B' F R' B D2 B2 L D2	

10. B' L F2 R2 D2 F U' R' B2 D2 R D' F U2 R2 U B' U B2 L D U' B L' R2	

11. R' B' L D2 B' F R' U F D' F2 R' B F2 L D2 B F' U' L2 R' B' F2 U2 F2	

12. F D U2 F2 L' U' B' D2 L' U B L' B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L U' F2 R' F D' B' U2

Good luck!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 4, 2011)

*Round 27*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.29
worst time: 16.44

current avg5: 12.98 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 12.29 (σ = 0.49)

*current avg12: 12.86 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 12.86 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 12.86 (σ = 1.02)*
session mean: 13.03

*Individual Times:*
11.75, 12.75, 13.72, 12.10, 12.45, 15.31, (11.29), 12.80, 11.63, (16.44), 13.25, 12.90

Woot. Sub-13 ao12.


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 27

17.80, 19.91, (22.83), 18.89, 19.33, 17.65, 18.33, 19.44, 18.35, 18.46, (14.68), 18.57 ==>> 18.67

Only 1 time sup 20. Improvement.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

best time: 11.51
worst time: 16.44

current avg5: 13.70 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 12.37 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 12.88 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 12.88 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 12.88 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 13.06

12.53, 11.51, 12.26, 12.32, 13.79, 12.79, 12.31, 13.39, 11.69, 16.44, 13.15, 14.55

life's ironic Phlippieskezer, this time, you beat me by 0.02........ and next time say good luck before scrambles because they usually do scrambles before anything


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Sep 4, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 27

times (reset):
11.93, 10.58, (10.06), 14.09, 12.23, 12.47, 13.68, 11.72, 14.63,( 16.97), 11.78, 16.77 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.06
worst time: 16.97

current avg5: 14.39 (σ = 2.04)
best avg5: 11.58 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 12.99 (σ = 1.72)
best avg12: 12.99 (σ = 1.72)

Mehhhh... avg12 sub 13 but it could be like sub 12.60, but my Zhanchi poped twice :'(, idk what happend.


----------



## speed (Sep 8, 2011)

18.14, 12.71, 12.54, 16.29, 14.49, 13.79, 14.76, 11.25, 11.65, 15.07, 13.07, 14.94
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.25
worst time: 18.14

current avg5: 13.22 (σ = 1.35)
best avg5: 13.16 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: 13.93 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 13.93 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 13.93 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 14.06


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 11, 2011)

Woops. Forgot about this for a bit...

Round 27 Results

Phlippieskezer 12.86
zzdanielzz29 12.99
Pandadudex96 13.88
speed 13.93
Tozies24 18.67


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 11, 2011)

New round, good luck! (said before scrambles this time, as requested )
Round 28 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, September 17th_

1. L U' B2 U2 B' F U' L F' L2 R U F' L2 F' U' L D' U2 R' U' F R2 B' R	

2. D2 R' B R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 R D F2 L2 B L U2 L' R D U2 R' F2 D U	

3. U' L' F' R D' U2 F' R2 D L' B F2 D B' R U R2 B2 D B U' R2 F2 R U2	

4. L R' U B2 L U' R2 D2 L2 U R' B R2 F' D2 U' F U2 F D2 U' B2 F D2 U'	

5. R2 B2 F D B' L F D' B' F' L2 B' D B D' B' L R' U' B R F L2 B' F'	

6. D' R' D2 U L U R B2 U' B2 L' B2 F' L U L' R' B2 R2 F L U2 L' R2 F2	

7. B D' L2 D' B R' F D2 U F2 U' B' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' B' F2 U' R D2 B	

8. D' U R B' D B2 R' U R U2 L B' F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L R F2 L F2 U2 F2	

9. F' D' L2 B D L' U' F U2 F R2 D' U F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' U R' D B'	

10. D' F' D R2 U2 B F D2 B F2 D R' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F R' B2 R U' B2 F	

11. B' F' U B2 L2 D2 L' U' L2 F' D' U R' D2 R' B' R2 B' R' D F2 R2 D' U' L	

12. L2 U' L B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' U R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U B F2 R D'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 11, 2011)

*Round 28*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.27
worst time: 15.44

current avg5: 11.23 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 11.23 (σ = 0.66)

*current avg12: 11.88 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 11.88 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 11.88 (σ = 0.96)*
session mean: 12.04

*Individual Times:*
10.83, 12.08, 11.78, 13.73, 11.22, 12.44, 13.06, 11.31, (15.44), 10.39, 11.99, (10.27)

PB C:

Edit: Not any more. I just beat this straight afterwards. lolwut.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 11, 2011)

best time: 11.41
worst time: 15.74

current avg5: 13.28 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 12.10 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 12.81 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 12.81 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 12.81 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 12.93

12.66, 11.85, 11.80, 15.04, 11.41, 13.00, 11.99, 13.26, 11.87, 12.59, 15.74, 14.00


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 18, 2011)

Woops. 
Forgot about this. 

But

Round 28 Results

Phlippieskezer _11.88_
Pandadudex96 12.81


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 18, 2011)

New round, good luck!
Round 29 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, September 24th_

1. L U' B2 U2 B' F U' L F' L2 R U F' L2 F' U' L D' U2 R' U' F R2 B' R	

2. D2 R' B R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 R D F2 L2 B L U2 L' R D U2 R' F2 D U	

3. U' L' F' R D' U2 F' R2 D L' B F2 D B' R U R2 B2 D B U' R2 F2 R U2	

4. L R' U B2 L U' R2 D2 L2 U R' B R2 F' D2 U' F U2 F D2 U' B2 F D2 U'	

5. R2 B2 F D B' L F D' B' F' L2 B' D B D' B' L R' U' B R F L2 B' F'	

6.  D' R' D2 U L U R B2 U' B2 L' B2 F' L U L' R' B2 R2 F L U2 L' R2 F2	

7. B D' L2 D' B R' F D2 U F2 U' B' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' B' F2 U' R D2 B	

8. D' U R B' D B2 R' U R U2 L B' F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L R F2 L F2 U2 F2	

9. F' D' L2 B D L' U' F U2 F R2 D' U F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' U R' D B'	

10. D' F' D R2 U2 B F D2 B F2 D R' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F R' B2 R U' B2 F	

11. B' F' U B2 L2 D2 L' U' L2 F' D' U R' D2 R' B' R2 B' R' D F2 R2 D' U' L	

12. L2 U' L B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' U R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U B F2 R D'


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 21, 2011)

May i join? I'm already sub 15 at one color, but i switched to color neutral, 
so now, i am only averaging about 17~20sec. (very inconsistent  )


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> *Round 27*
> Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
> Cube: Dayan Guhong
> 
> ...


 

WHAAAT. Sub-12 already?
I'll do this a bit later.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 21, 2011)

best time: 9.86
worst time: 18.21

current avg5: 13.01 (σ = 1.28)
best avg5: 12.33 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 13.01 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 13.01 (σ = 1.63)

session avg: 13.01 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 13.18

10.72, (18.21), 13.90, 13.23, 13.09, (9.86), 13.09, 10.80, 13.52, 14.26, 16.25, 11.24

failed the end.... oh well


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> WHAAAT. Sub-12 already?
> I'll do this a bit later.


 
I haven't done an average in a while since school started again, and since I found some sweet video games to play recently p), so I'm probably a lot worse now. I think I average around ~13 again. We'll see. I'll do this average later. Sub-12 is still pretty rare and and pretty good for me.

But, yeah, I remember that day. It was a very good day in terms of cubing for me. I set a PB for ao5, ao12, and ao100 that day. :3



The Bloody Talon said:


> May i join? I'm already sub 15 at one color, but i switched to color neutral,
> so now, i am only averaging about 17~20sec. (very inconsistent  )


 
Yes! Go right ahead. You can be averaging ~10 minutes for all I care, you're allowed to join. It's only _recommended_ that you're near the goal you wish to obtain. Plus, sub-20 is definitely close enough. I averaged ~16 when I joined, I believe.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 24, 2011)

Figured I should do this before it's tomorrow! 


*Round 29*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.90
worst time: 15.56

current avg5: 13.87 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 13.43 (σ = 0.67)

*current avg12: 13.76 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 13.76 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 13.76 (σ = 1.30)*
session mean: 13.59

*Individual Times:*
13.89, 15.16, 14.05, 14.37, 14.87, 10.46, 13.17, (15.56), 14.35, 12.77, 14.49, (9.90)

Pretty bad average for me... But meh.


----------



## slocuber (Sep 24, 2011)

Round 29

times (reset):
11.80, 12.67, 16.25, 10.59, 12.90, 13.07, 11.81, 11.54, 13.24, 10.20, 13.97, 12.59

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.20
worst time: 16.25

current avg5: 12.46 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 12.08 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 12.42 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 12.42 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 12.42 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 12.55

A normal avg.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 24, 2011)

_Learning Color Neutrality_
Statistics for 09-24-2011 18:47:53

*Average: 17.89*
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 14.92
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	22.14	L U' B2 U2 B' F U' L F' L2 R U F' L2 F' U' L D' U2 R' U' F R2 B' R
2.	17.81	D2 R' B R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 R D F2 L2 B L U2 L' R D U2 R' F2 D U
3.	16.25	U' L' F' R D' U2 F' R2 D L' B F2 D B' R U R2 B2 D B U' R2 F2 R U2
4.	(DNF)	L R' U B2 L U' R2 D2 L2 U R' B R2 F' D2 U' F U2 F D2 U' B2 F D2 U'
5.	19.60	R2 B2 F D B' L F D' B' F' L2 B' D B D' B' L R' U' B R F L2 B' F'
6.	17.06	D' R' D2 U L U R B2 U' B2 L' B2 F' L U L' R' B2 R2 F L U2 L' R2 F2
7.	19.05	B D' L2 D' B R' F D2 U F2 U' B' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' B' F2 U' R D2 B
8.	16.77	D' U R B' D B2 R' U R U2 L B' F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L R F2 L F2 U2 F2
9.	15.78	F' D' L2 B D L' U' F U2 F R2 D' U F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' U R' D B'
10.	(14.92)	D' F' D R2 U2 B F D2 B F2 D R' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F R' B2 R U' B2 F
11.	16.60	B' F' U B2 L2 D2 L' U' L2 F' D' U R' D2 R' B' R2 B' R' D F2 R2 D' U' L
12.	17.85	L2 U' L B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' U R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U B F2 R D'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 25, 2011)

Round 29 Results

slocuber 12.42
Pandadudex96 13.01
Phlippieskezer 13.76
The Bloody Talon 17.89


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 25, 2011)

New round, good luck!
Round 30 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, October 1st_

1. B' L2 R2 B F' R2 B R2 U L B2 L R B' R' U' F U2 B L2 B2 L' R2 U2 F'	

2. B2 L2 B F2 R' B2 U L' U2 R' B' L R' D U2 R F' U R2 B2 R F2 L U' B2	

3. B U F D' F2 L2 D U' F2 U' B U L B L' U' L B' F' L D B L' R2 U'	

4. B D L' R' B U' L2 D B' R' D' R B' U' R2 D2 L2 B R' D L' R' D B' F2	

5. D' F D2 R U' B' R' D2 B' F' L U2 L2 B F' U' L D U' R2 D B2 U' F' L2	

6. L' B F2 D' B' F' D2 L' D U2 B' D' R2 B2 U' L R2 D L B' L2 U L' B' L2	

7. R' D F L' F L2 U' B2 F U' B U2 B2 D R2 B' U L U' L' R2 D R D B'	

8. U' R B F U R D2 U2 R' U2 B' L R F' R D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B' F2 D R	

9. B2 F2 R' D' R U' L2 R2 U' L R' F' L' F2 D R B D2 F' D' L2 F2 R' F L2	

10. L2 F L2 D B U2 L B F D' L R B D2 U2 L R F2 U2 B L2 U B' U' F'	

11. B D' F' R F R' D2 R U2 B' L' D2 B2 R' U F' D2 F L R U L F U F2	

12. B L' B2 L2 R D2 B L2 B' U L2 B D B' U2 R D' R2 F' R2 F D' U L2 R


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 25, 2011)

*Round 30*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.71
worst time: 17.57

current avg5: 14.90 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 12.14 (σ = 0.71)

*current avg12: 13.29 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 13.29 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 13.29 (σ = 1.48)*
session mean: 13.35

*Individual Times:*
11.22, 12.50, 14.95, 13.12, 13.12, 11.84, (9.71), 11.45, (17.57), 14.31, 14.83, 15.57

Pretty good at first... Then blew it.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 25, 2011)

12.34, 12.10, 17.44, 13.01, 13.27, 14.54, 12.11, 12.06, 12.12, 11.98, 10.40, 12.65 

*12.62 avg12*


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 25, 2011)

best time: 12.84
worst time: 18.01

current avg5: 14.21 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 13.79 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 14.53 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 14.53 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 14.53 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 14.68

17.89, 13.94, 13.29, 13.93, 14.74, 13.50, 15.41, 14.54, 14.01, (12.84), 14.08, (18.01)


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I SUCK!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T EVEN TURN THE CUBE RIGHT LOL


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Round 30*
*Average: 14.03*
01.17.24)
02.:13.82
03.:12.50 //PLL skip and only this?
04.:13.14
05.:13.15
06.:15.12
07.:12.99
08.:14.97
09.11.74)
10.:14.62
11.:14.37
12.:15.68
Could've been better.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 26, 2011)

CN
Statistics for 09-27-2011 19:28:42

*Average: 17.21*
Standard Deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 12.18
Worst Time: 21.25
Individual Times:
1.	16.68	B' L2 R2 B F' R2 B R2 U L B2 L R B' R' U' F U2 B L2 B2 L' R2 U2 F'
2.	18.47	B2 L2 B F2 R' B2 U L' U2 R' B' L R' D U2 R F' U R2 B2 R F2 L U' B2
3.	(21.25)	B U F D' F2 L2 D U' F2 U' B U L B L' U' L B' F' L D B L' R2 U'
4.	19.28	B D L' R' B U' L2 D B' R' D' R B' U' R2 D2 L2 B R' D L' R' D B' F2
5.	14.72	D' F D2 R U' B' R' D2 B' F' L U2 L2 B F' U' L D U' R2 D B2 U' F' L2
6.	15.21	L' B F2 D' B' F' D2 L' D U2 B' D' R2 B2 U' L R2 D L B' L2 U L' B' L2
7.	15.09	R' D F L' F L2 U' B2 F U' B U2 B2 D R2 B' U L U' L' R2 D R D B'
8.	19.27	U' R B F U R D2 U2 R' U2 B' L R F' R D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B' F2 D R
9.	17.68	B2 F2 R' D' R U' L2 R2 U' L R' F' L' F2 D R B D2 F' D' L2 F2 R' F L2
10.	16.27	L2 F L2 D B U2 L B F D' L R B D2 U2 L R F2 U2 B L2 U B' U' F'
11.	(12.18)	B D' F' R F R' D2 R U2 B' L' D2 B2 R' U F' D2 F L R U L F U F2
12.	19.38	B L' B2 L2 R D2 B L2 B' U L2 B D B' U2 R D' R2 F' R2 F D' U L2 R


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry, I had a camp this weekend. I probably should've said something. I haven't forgotten about this, though. 

Round 30 Results

5BLD 12.62
Phlippieskezer 13.29
Ezy Ryder 14.03
Pandadudex96 14.53
The Bloody Talon 17.21


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 3, 2011)

New round, good luck!
Round 31 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, October 8th_

1. D2 L2 R B2 D U2 L' B' D2 L' D2 R' D2 L' U F' R' U2 L' R D2 L B D' U2	

2. B F' D U L2 D2 U L2 D U R D L' B' L' B D' U2 F2 L R' B R D2 R	

3. F2 L2 R B' L2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 R2 D B U' L2 R U2 F U' R2 F R2 U F	

4. L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L U B' R' B2 R2 U B' D2 L R F2 L R D' R D' L' B	

5. D2 U' R2 F' R2 U' B2 F' D' B' L D2 B F2 U B' L2 R' F' D L F D' L' D	

6. R2 D' B2 F' R U' F L2 R' B L2 D B2 D2 F L2 R2 D' U' R D' L R2 F2 D2	

7. R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B D' U R D2 L' B' F' L R B L R2 F2 D R2 B2 F	

8. L' B F2 D2 R F2 R U2 B' L R' D L2 R' U2 B2 R D L' F R2 F R F D2	

9. R' U' B D' L2 R' B F' D L2 U2 F2 L D' U2 L2 B' F' D2 B2 U L' U' B F	

10. D U2 F' D2 U2 B D F U' B2 U' F' L B2 F2 D2 F' R' F2 L R2 D' L2 R B2	

11. B D R2 D F L R' B F' D' B R D F' D' L' R' D F2 U L U2 B2 F U'	

12. D2 U' B' U' L' R' F2 L' F D2 U' R U L F' D2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 B2 F L' R'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad... Awesome... Good... Bad... Awesome... 
Consistency is lol. 

*Round 31*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 7.40
worst time: 17.34

current avg5: 12.55 (σ = 1.45)
best avg5: 11.85 (σ = 1.73)

*current avg12: 12.51 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 12.51 (σ = 2.14)

session avg: 12.51 (σ = 2.14)*
session mean: 12.49

*Individual Times:*
17.34, 13.20, 13.88, 13.24, 9.42, 8.74, 12.91, 16.08, 14.09, 10.61, 12.94, 7.40

3 sub-10's, though. That's got to count for _something_.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 5, 2011)

umber of times: 12/12
best time: 10.72
worst time: 16.55

current avg5: 13.81 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 13.28 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 13.68 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 13.68 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 13.68 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 13.67

10.72, 12.39, 15.14, 15.41, 14.79, 13.74, 11.99, 16.55, 14.90, 12.94, 11.89, 13.59


----------



## CRO (Oct 5, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.84
worst time: 21.78

current avg5: 17.70 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 16.97 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 18.52 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 18.52 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 18.52 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 18.48

19.28, 19.14, 20.42, 20.18, 17.94, 17.76, 17.38, 21.78, 18.04, 14.84, 15.49, 19.56

Pretty lucky, with 2 pll skips 

I'm gonna be here for a few years


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 6, 2011)

CRO said:


> I'm gonna be here for a few years


 


Spoiler












But, really, don't worry about it. Take as long as you want.


----------



## CRO (Oct 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice picture 
I'm not worried about it at all


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 6, 2011)

Statistics for 10-07-2011 09:44:58

*Average: 15.03*
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 12.78
Worst Time: 16.72
Individual Times:
1.	(16.72)	D2 L2 R B2 D U2 L' B' D2 L' D2 R' D2 L' U F' R' U2 L' R D2 L B D' U2
2.	14.58	B F' D U L2 D2 U L2 D U R D L' B' L' B D' U2 F2 L R' B R D2 R
3.	14.28	F2 L2 R B' L2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 R2 D B U' L2 R U2 F U' R2 F R2 U F
4.	15.09	L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L U B' R' B2 R2 U B' D2 L R F2 L R D' R D' L' B
5.	15.90+	D2 U' R2 F' R2 U' B2 F' D' B' L D2 B F2 U B' L2 R' F' D L F D' L' D
6.	15.40	R2 D' B2 F' R U' F L2 R' B L2 D B2 D2 F L2 R2 D' U' R D' L R2 F2 D2
7.	13.22	R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B D' U R D2 L' B' F' L R B L R2 F2 D R2 B2 F
8.	16.27	L' B F2 D2 R F2 R U2 B' L R' D L2 R' U2 B2 R D L' F R2 F R F D2
9.	(12.78)	R' U' B D' L2 R' B F' D L2 U2 F2 L D' U2 L2 B' F' D2 B2 U L' U' B F
10.	13.77	D U2 F' D2 U2 B D F U' B2 U' F' L B2 F2 D2 F' R' F2 L R2 D' L2 R B2
11.	16.58+	B D R2 D F L R' B F' D' B R D F' D' L' R' D F2 U L U2 B2 F U'
12.	15.18	D2 U' B' U' L' R' F2 L' F D2 U' R U L F' D2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 B2 F L' R'


white/yellow cross
FAIL


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 6, 2011)

16.47, 17.13, (19.17), 16.96, 18.58, 18.21, (13.46), 14.43, 15.93, 15.27, 17.41, 17.77 ==> 16.82 

Pretty good I guess. No sup 20s is always good.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 31 Results

Phlippieskezer 12.51
Pandadudex96 13.68
The Bloody Talon 15.03
tozies24 16.82
CRO 18.52


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 8, 2011)

New round, good luck!
Round 32 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, October 15th_
1. U R' U' L F L2 D' B2 L2 B' L' D B F2 R2 D U L' R U2 R F2 L2 B2 R2	

2. U' L2 D' B F D U F' L' B2 R2 D B D2 R U F2 D' B F D' R F' L2 R'	

3. L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L' R' B U2 R U' B U F2 D U L' R' U2 B L B F' D2 L2	

4. L' D U' R' U B2 F' U2 B L2 B2 F U' B L2 F' D' U L2 R' F R' B' D2 U	

5. R2 B R' B' D' R D' L R B2 L R D R2 U' F' U' F2 L R' B F2 D L B2	

6. L R2 U R2 U' R2 F' D B D B' F' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F' R2 B'	

7. B2 R B2 L2 R F R2 D F2 D B' R' B' R' U' B2 R B' U2 R' F2 D2 U L' R2	

8. L' B' D2 L D' R F L U B U' R F R U2 R F' U' R' F L2 R U L F'	

9. F' D R2 D2 B2 L2 R D' F2 R D U B2 D' U B U B D' R2 U2 B2 F R2 D2	

10. D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L R' B L' D' U2 B2 U L B2 F2 D U B' F2 L U2 L2 R2 F'	

11. B2 F2 U2 B L2 R' B2 L B' R F' D B D' B2 U B2 U L2 B R D' L2 R' U	

12. B R D2 L R D U F L U B2 U2 L' B F2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 R F L2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 8, 2011)

*Round 32*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.69
worst time: 14.22

current avg5: 11.80 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 11.31 (σ = 0.84)

*current avg12: 12.16 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 12.16 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 12.16 (σ = 0.96)*
session mean: 12.13

*Individual Times:*
12.41, 14.22, 11.68, 13.48, 13.01, 13.53, 9.69, 11.95, 10.12, 11.86, 12.04, 11.57

Meh. Standard average for me.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 9, 2011)

god dammit... bad scrambles D:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.79
worst time: 17.37

current avg5: 13.89 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 13.38 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 14.11 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 14.11 (σ = 1.49)

16.03, 10.79, 16.24, 16.09, 14.12, 12.55, 12.34, 13.55, 14.04, 17.37, 14.08, 12.04


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 9, 2011)

*Round 32 
*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.98
worst time: 17.75

current avg5: 15.50 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 14.43 (σ = 1.04)

*current avg12: 15.63 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 15.63 (σ = 1.43)*

*Individual Times:*
16.81, 17.56, 16.63, 17.75, 16.02, 13.26, 13.10, 16.32, 15.65, 14.55, 12.98, 16.38

I've been stuck in a sort of rut without any real improvement for awhile now - I beat sub-20 by participating in the race to sub-20 thread awhile ago, so figured I might as well try it out again haha.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Oct 10, 2011)

ROUND 32

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.19
worst time: 14.70

current avg5: 13.63 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 12.27 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 12.97 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 12.97 (σ = 1.16)

times (reset):
10.78, 13.06, 12.98, 13.59, (10.19), 11.83, (14.70), 11.90, 14.57, 13.51, 14.70, 12.81


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 10, 2011)

Statistics for 10-10-2011 22:23:03

*Average: 14.07*
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 7.30
Worst Time: 16.30
Individual Times:
1.	13.88	U R' U' L F L2 D' B2 L2 B' L' D B F2 R2 D U L' R U2 R F2 L2 B2 R2
2.	10.88	U' L2 D' B F D U F' L' B2 R2 D B D2 R U F2 D' B F D' R F' L2 R'
3.	13.40	L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L' R' B U2 R U' B U F2 D U L' R' U2 B L B F' D2 L2
4.	14.78	L' D U' R' U B2 F' U2 B L2 B2 F U' B L2 F' D' U L2 R' F R' B' D2 U
5.	13.30	R2 B R' B' D' R D' L R B2 L R D R2 U' F' U' F2 L R' B F2 D L B2
6.	14.58	L R2 U R2 U' R2 F' D B D B' F' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F' R2 B'
7.	(16.30)	B2 R B2 L2 R F R2 D F2 D B' R' B' R' U' B2 R B' U2 R' F2 D2 U L' R2
8.	(7.30)	L' B' D2 L D' R F L U B U' R F R U2 R F' U' R' F L2 R U L F'
9.	16.30	F' D R2 D2 B2 L2 R D' F2 R D U B2 D' U B U B D' R2 U2 B2 F R2 D2
10.	14.63	D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L R' B L' D' U2 B2 U L B2 F2 D U B' F2 L U2 L2 R2 F'
11.	13.93	B2 F2 U2 B L2 R' B2 L B' R F' D B D' B2 U B2 U L2 B R D' L2 R' U
12.	15.05	B R D2 L R D U F L U B2 U2 L' B F2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 R F L2


----------



## CRO (Oct 13, 2011)

17.65, 14.79, 19.04, 19.50, 20.17, 15.42, 16.15, 19.87, 17.78, 18.87, 17.57, 20.28 = 18.20

Meh.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 32 Results

Phlippieskezer 12.16
zzdanielzz29 12.97
The Bloody Talon 14.07
Pandadudex96 14.11
NeedReality 15.63
CRO 18.20


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 15, 2011)

New round, good luck!
Round 33 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, October 22nd_

1. F' D B2 F' L2 D2 L' D2 B' U L2 R2 D B U L2 F2 D R' U2 B2 L2 U F' R	

2. D F' R U2 R U2 R' B2 F' D2 L R2 F R B F L R' U2 L' R D' F2 R2 U'	

3. L2 R2 B' L' D U L' B R B U' B F' U L' R' B' L U L R2 U2 F' L2 F'	

4. R' U' F' L R2 B2 F U R U' B' F' D L' D U2 B' F' R' F2 R' B L F' D2	

5. U R F U' L D' B L R2 D' U2 B L2 B L B U L2 B R2 B' L' B' R2 D'	

6. B U F2 L' R D' U' F2 R D' F2 U' B2 U2 B' L' D2 R' U' B' U2 L2 B' U' R2	

7. D2 B2 D U' L' B D2 U F2 L2 F2 D F L U2 F U R D' U' F D' L2 D2 F'	

8. F2 U' R F2 R' D L' D2 U' F' U' L' B' L B L' R D L' D U L' F2 D' U2	

9. B' U L2 U' R2 D2 F L' R' U B F L2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L R D	

10. L' U' L' D2 L B2 F R2 D' F L F R2 U' B2 D' L' U2 L B U' F U R U2	

11. F U L D' U R2 F' L D' U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 F U L' U R2 F L' B D' F	

12. R F2 L R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R' D2 U2 R2 D U' F D2 U L R' B D2 U L2 B2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 15, 2011)

*Round 33*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.31
worst time: 16.96

current avg5: 12.24 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 11.20 (σ = 1.18)

*current avg12: 12.19 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 12.19 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 12.19 (σ = 1.61)*
session mean: 12.35

*Individual Times:*
9.70, 14.18, 11.31, 12.59, 9.54, 14.71, 16.96, 11.63, 13.17, 12.45, 12.65, 9.31

Some really easy scrambles in there. 
Three sub-10s in 1 ao12. Not bad.


----------



## Skullush (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 32
*Average of 12: 17.27*
1. 20.02 
2. 18.48 
3. 15.54 
4. 18.90 
5. (DNF(24.30)) 
6. 17.38 
7. 16.95 
8. 20.16 
9. 14.43 
10. (13.83) 
11. 16.43 
12. 14.37 

Last 5 is my new PB average of 5 (15.08).


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 19, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 8.62
worst time: 18.92

current avg5: 12.37 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 11.98 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 12.55 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 12.55 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 12.55 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 12.75

(8.62), 12.62, 11.10, 12.61, 13.34, 17.45, 9.82, 12.18, 11.45, 12.31, 12.63, (18.92)

fk the counting 17 D:


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 22, 2011)

round 33. not 32. hehehe. lol

bad last solves....

Statistics for 10-22-2011 08:33:56

*Average: 14.43*
Standard Deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 9.68
Worst Time: 18.13
Individual Times:
1.	11.25	F' D B2 F' L2 D2 L' D2 B' U L2 R2 D B U L2 F2 D R' U2 B2 L2 U F' R
2.	14.52	D F' R U2 R U2 R' B2 F' D2 L R2 F R B F L R' U2 L' R D' F2 R2 U'
3.	15.47	L2 R2 B' L' D U L' B R B U' B F' U L' R' B' L U L R2 U2 F' L2 F'
4.	(9.68)	R' U' F' L R2 B2 F U R U' B' F' D L' D U2 B' F' R' F2 R' B L F' D2
5.	13.77	U R F U' L D' B L R2 D' U2 B L2 B L B U L2 B R2 B' L' B' R2 D'
6.	12.81	B U F2 L' R D' U' F2 R D' F2 U' B2 U2 B' L' D2 R' U' B' U2 L2 B' U' R2
7.	13.28	D2 B2 D U' L' B D2 U F2 L2 F2 D F L U2 F U R D' U' F D' L2 D2 F'
8.	17.38	F2 U' R F2 R' D L' D2 U' F' U' L' B' L B L' R D L' D U L' F2 D' U2
9.	16.40	B' U L2 U' R2 D2 F L' R' U B F L2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L R D
10.	(18.13)	L' U' L' D2 L B2 F R2 D' F L F R2 U' B2 D' L' U2 L B U' F U R U2
11.	15.18	F U L D' U R2 F' L D' U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 F U L' U R2 F L' B D' F
12.	14.27	R F2 L R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R' D2 U2 R2 D U' F D2 U L R' B D2 U L2 B2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 22, 2011)

The Bloody Talon said:


> round 33. not 32. hehehe. lol


 
Ha! Not sure how I missed that. Thanks. Fixed.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry. Was away for most of the day.

Round 33 Results

Phlippieskezer 12.19
Pandadudex96 12.55
The Bloody Talon 14.43 (Nice video! )
Skullush 17.27


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 23, 2011)

New round, good luck!
Round 34 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, October 29th_
1. R2 B' U2 R B2 F2 D' F L R' F2 L2 B L' B2 L U2 B2 L' R D U' L' D B	

2. L B' D' B2 D2 B2 L U2 L' R D2 U R B' U F' U F L' D R B U2 R2 U2	

3. D2 L2 U' B D' B R' D2 B' U2 B' U B F2 L2 B D B2 U2 L2 U' R D2 R2 F'	

4. F' L2 B L2 R2 B2 L' R F L U' R' F' L2 F2 U R' B' L2 F' U' R U' F D'	

5. B' F R' F2 R' U' L2 B2 L D' F D U' L' D' F2 L' R B' U' F' R B' D B	

6. D B' F' D U2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U' R2 F2 D2 U B' L D2 U2 L D U B2 D2 L	

7. D' U F2 L' D L R2 D L2 U' F2 D B' L R2 B' L D' U L' D R B' F U'	

8. U L2 R' F' D' U2 R2 F' D' B2 F U2 R2 U' R' B' F' L2 R2 D' U R U R2 F2	

9. D' U L2 B F U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L R' D2 R B D' L' B2 U2 F L R' F U L'	

10. D U' R' B F L' U R U L' R U2 F R2 D2 U L' D2 R B' F' U' L2 U' L2	

11. D2 U F R2 F R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 L B' U' L2 R D R B2 L U R2	

12. D2 F U2 F2 U' L D' L' R' B F2 L2 B D2 B L' B2 L R B' D2 R B2 L' R'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 23, 2011)

I should probably post these before I lose them. Wanted to wait for someone else to post first so I don't feel like an absolute spammer. >.>

*Round 34*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.05
worst time: 15.87

current avg5: 12.77 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 12.39 (σ = 1.74)

*current avg12: 12.87 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 12.87 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 12.87 (σ = 1.53)*
session mean: 12.80

*Individual Times:*
14.10, 14.34, 10.91, 10.43, (15.87), 14.83, 11.44, 11.99, 12.41, 13.92, 14.30, (9.05)

Meh.


----------



## (X) (Oct 23, 2011)

Rubik's cube
23.okt.2011 11:16:57 - 11:24:37

Mean: 12.69
Standard deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 11.04
Worst Time: 17.00

Best average of 5: 11.69
1-5 - 11.32 (11.04) 11.99 11.75 (13.35)

Best average of 12: 12.42

1. 11.32 
2. 11.04 
3. 11.99 
4. 11.75 
5. 13.35 
6. 12.83 
7. 13.16 
8. 13.75 
9. 12.24 
10. 11.16 
11. 12.63 
12. 17.00


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 23, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> The Bloody Talon 14.43 (Nice video! )


 
lol 
i'm gonna try recording my solves, I wanna see how I solve.

@all 
please comment to my solves If you don't mind. Tell me what should I work on to graduate this race. Thanks in advanced! 

(to be edited, gonna post here my times this friday)

edit:
gonna post on Sunday


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 30, 2011)

Average: 13.84
Best Time: 10.66
Worst Time: 16.52
Individual Times:
1.	(10.66)	
2.	15.83	
3.	13.97	
4.	13.43	
5.	13.96	
6.	13.91	
7.	13.91	
8.	(16.52)	
9.	14.36	
10.	13.18	
11.	12.00	
12.	13.84	

i think I used a wrong scramble.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 31, 2011)

Woops! Sooo sorry about forgetting about this all day, and yesterday (which was a cube meet). I'll do my average some other day. I need to get to bed...

Round 34 Results

(X) 12.42
Phlippieskezer 12.87
The Bloody Talon 13.84 (Yay, moar video )


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 31, 2011)

New round, good luck!

Round 35 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, November 5th_ (dad's birthday! )

1. L2 D F2 D2 F' R B2 F' U2 R2 F U' L' R D R2 B2 U' L U2 R2 B' R U F2	

2. B F' D' B' F L2 U' L D U L2 R' B' U2 F2 L D' F2 D' F L2 U2 R2 D2 U'	

3. L R2 U L' F2 L B D2 L R2 U' F L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F D' B F' L R F2	

4. D U L2 R2 B2 L F2 R D2 B2 U L2 R' D' U' B2 L2 F L' F D R U2 L D2	

5. L2 B2 D U' F2 R2 U B F R' F D U2 B' L U2 B' F2 U2 B R B2 R2 F2 R'	

6. D2 B2 F' D2 B' F L R2 B R D2 R B F' L' R' D R2 U F2 L' R F' D' R	

7. R' F U L F L R2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' B L' B' F2 L2 B2 F2 R B D U2 L U'	

8. F2 D U2 R U2 B D L' F2 L' F L B2 F2 D' L' D U2 L2 D2 R D' L R' B	

9. U' R' F L B L2 F2 D B2 D' U' F2 U2 L U' R' F D' L B2 L R2 U' F R	

10. L2 R2 F2 L' U2 B' R2 D B2 L' U2 R' D B D2 U' B F2 R D2 B D2 B' D' F'	

11. F' U2 F D' L2 U B2 F2 L U' F D' U' L' B2 L2 R D2 R2 B2 R B D' F D	

12. L2 R2 F2 R2 B F D L' B L' R2 B' F' L D L F' U' B L' D2 U2 L' D U2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 31, 2011)

best time: 10.82
worst time: 14.66

current avg5: 12.65 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 11.75 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 12.48 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 12.48 (σ = 0.94)

session avg: 12.48 (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 12.52

12.53, 11.89, (10.82), 10.84, 13.54, (14.66), 12.55, 14.16, 12.50, 13.22, 11.35, 12.22


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 1, 2011)

@Pandadudex96: You beat me.  
Here, have an eCookie as a reward. 

*Round 35*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.02
worst time: 14.90

current avg5: 13.32 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 12.27 (σ = 0.48)

*current avg12: 12.73 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 12.73 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 12.73 (σ = 0.86)*
session mean: 12.77

*Individual Times:*
(11.02), 12.46, 12.74, 13.67, 11.61, 12.32, 12.45, 14.80, 12.22, 12.93, (14.90), 12.14


----------



## NoraC (Nov 1, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.52
worst time: 19.44

current avg5: 16.29 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 13.88 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 14.95 (σ = 2.05)
best avg12: 14.95 (σ = 2.05)

Individual Times:
13.64, 12.66, 14.00, (19.44), 15.19, 12.75, 13.71, (12.52), 16.45, 17.63, 18.71, 14.78 (I dont know, what happened during the last 4 solves )


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 1, 2011)

(18.05), 15.30, 15.02, 16.80, 16.38, 15.87, 16.52, (14.77), 17.49, 16.96, 17.10, 16.49 ==>> 16.39

Pretty decent.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 1, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.81
worst time: 14.22

current avg5: 12.43 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 11.95 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 12.80 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 12.80 (σ = 0.84)

14.22, 13.41, 13.75, 13.47, 10.81, 11.46, 12.52, 11.88, 12.69, 14.19, 11.97, 12.63 

12.80 average not bad 

@tozies24 you should join the sub 15 thread


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 1, 2011)

That's probably the first time I posted in here (if not, I'm sorry). A few days ago I got a 12.6x Ao12 but now I practice almost only virtual cubes, so my times got a little worse...
*Average: 14.34*
01.:14.29
02.:15.07
03.:13.65
04.:15.01
05.:15.71
06.16.91)
07.12.13)
08.:15.03
09.:14.04
10.:12.27
11.:13.10
12.:15.23


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 1, 2011)

12.06. Sorry I'm on my phone so no saving times. 
There were 5 sub-11s I think and one solve was 10.01 which was nice. I was shaking at the end and ended with 18.99 
Luckily it didn't count.


----------



## Xishem (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, it's nice to see you taking over this thread  I was way too busy to run it.

Round 35
15.38, 15.37, 19.56, 14.46, 12.51, 29.35, 15.66, 14.90, 14.88, 16.18, 15.04, 37.12 = *17.08*

Haven't cubed seriously for way too long, hence the 29 and the 37. Otherwise, it was mid-15. ):.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 5, 2011)

Round 35 Results
5BLD 12.06
Pandadudex96 12.48
Phlippieskezer 12.73
Reinier Schippers 12.80
Ezy Ryder 14.34
NoraC 14.95
tozies24 16.39
Xishem 17.08 (Welcome back!)

Yay, more participants! Welcome to all!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 5, 2011)

New round, good luck!

Round 36 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, November 12th_
1. R2 D' U2 L R B2 R' F' R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' L' R B U B2 U' B2 R B2 D' L2	

2. D2 R D' U' L' B2 F' R U2 R2 B2 U' F D2 B L' R' D F L' D2 U2 B L' U'	

3. L R2 F U' B2 F L D' U2 F' D2 F D' R' F U2 L' R B2 R D' L U L U2	

4. D B' F2 U' L' U L' F2 D' B' F2 L' B2 L' R' F U2 F D2 F' L' R B' F R	

5. F' R B F' U F' D2 U' B' U2 R' D2 L' F' R' B F' L' R B' L2 B2 L2 R' F	

6. R' B D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F R2 F' R' F' L B2 F2 D' R F' U2 B F' D U F'	

7. B2 F' U' F' U2 L R2 F' D R2 B2 U B2 U2 R' F' R U2 L D2 U' R' F L R'	

8. R' B2 D2 U' B R' B' F L' B L' B L2 D L D2 U' B D2 B F2 D2 U' R D	

9. L' R' U' B L2 R' B U2 F' L B U B' U' F2 U2 B R2 F' R' B2 F' U' B2 L'	

10. B2 D L' D R B D R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' R B' L' U' R' D2 U L D2 B F' R2	

11. R' D B2 F U2 B' D' B L' B D' F2 L R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L	

12. B L' D2 B2 D B2 U R U' R2 D B2 F' R F2 D U2 F2 U B' D L' R B D

I'll probably do mine around Monday. Dad's birthday today, and tomorrow's a cube meet, so...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 5, 2011)

best time: 10.09
worst time: 15.11

current avg5: 12.30 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 11.27 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 12.42 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 12.42 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 12.42 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 12.45

12.87, 14.12, 10.39, 10.09, 10.72, 15.11, 12.72, 11.59, 14.94, 11.95, 13.35, 11.54

why can't I get sub 12 when I want to D:


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 7, 2011)

FAIL 

Statistics for 11-07-2011 12:54:48

Average: 15.14
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 13.50
Worst Time: 17.28
Individual Times:
1.	14.16	R2 D' U2 L R B2 R' F' R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' L' R B U B2 U' B2 R B2 D' L2
2.	14.86	D2 R D' U' L' B2 F' R U2 R2 B2 U' F D2 B L' R' D F L' D2 U2 B L' U'
3.	(17.28)	L R2 F U' B2 F L D' U2 F' D2 F D' R' F U2 L' R B2 R D' L U L U2
4.	(13.50)	D B' F2 U' L' U L' F2 D' B' F2 L' B2 L' R' F U2 F D2 F' L' R B' F R
5.	14.09	F' R B F' U F' D2 U' B' U2 R' D2 L' F' R' B F' L' R B' L2 B2 L2 R' F
6.	15.33	R' B D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F R2 F' R' F' L B2 F2 D' R F' U2 B F' D U F'
7.	14.94	B2 F' U' F' U2 L R2 F' D R2 B2 U B2 U2 R' F' R U2 L D2 U' R' F L R'
8.	14.71	R' B2 D2 U' B R' B' F L' B L' B L2 D L D2 U' B D2 B F2 D2 U' R D
9.	16.22	L' R' U' B L2 R' B U2 F' L B U B' U' F2 U2 B R2 F' R' B2 F' U' B2 L'
10.	15.21	B2 D L' D R B D R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' R B' L' U' R' D2 U L D2 B F' R2
11.	15.72	R' D B2 F U2 B' D' B L' B D' F2 L R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L
12.	16.18	B L' D2 B2 D B2 U R U' R2 D B2 F' R F2 D U2 F2 U B' D L' R B D

[video]http://youtu.be/4UqMrA5zJ4M[/video]


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ignore the scrambles, pretty good average considering no warm-ups.


Rubik's cube
Nov 8, 2011 11:17:26 AM - 11:25:56 AM

Mean: 15.17
Standard deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 13.80
Worst Time: 16.55

Best average of 5: 14.87
7-11 - (15.33) 14.79 14.56 15.28 (13.88)

Best average of 12: 15.17
1-12 - 16.54 15.86 (13.80) 14.06 15.82 15.64 15.33 14.79 14.56 15.28 13.88 (16.55)

1. 16.54 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 U' R B F' L2 D R2 L' B2 U' R D'
2. 15.86 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' L B R U' R D' L' D' F' U'
3. 13.80 D F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R F' L2 U F2 D' R' B' L B2
4. 14.06 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L' D R' F2 D R F' D2 B D' U
5. 15.82 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 B' U' F D L' B2 L D2 B' R' B2
6. 15.64 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' D R D' U2 L2 U B2 F R' U'
7. 15.33 U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F D' L U' F' D2 U B2 L' B
8. 14.79 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F' R' L' B' D R' U B2 R F2 R2 U'
9. 14.56 L2 U L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U B U' R2 F2 R' D L B2 R B' D2
10. 15.28 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F' D U2 B R2 D2 L U' R' U' L'
11. 13.88 U' R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F' L B' U' B L D' U F D'
12. 16.55 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D B D' U2 B L D F R' L B2 U


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 8, 2011)

12.18, 9.82, 11.56, 15.67, 13.45, 11.34, 12.74, 10.98, 14.76, 13.45, 12.13, 11.76 => 12.44 average of 12


----------



## Xishem (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 36
16.55, 16.65, 17.90, 14.84, 16.73, 15.52, 13.62, 15.42, 17.11, 16.41, 15.51, 19.32 = *16.26*


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 8, 2011)

15.93, (19.31), 15.90, 17.60, 15.97, 19.27, 16.52, 15.65, 16.07, (14.29), 15.35, 16.54 ==>> 16.48

Pretty average.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 8, 2011)

11.40 woohoo.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 10, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 11.40 woohoo.


 
Please post individual times as well next time. 

PS: I'm going to edit this post with my submission later.

--

*Round 36*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 7.23
worst time: 14.48

current avg5: 11.51 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 9.10 (σ = 1.36) (WHAT THE FLUFF?)

*current avg12: 10.53 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 10.53 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 10.53 (σ = 1.68)*
session mean: 10.58

*Individual Times:*
9.26, 12.97, 8.08, 12.26, 11.01, 8.19, 7.23 (lucky), 12.12, 8.99, 14.48, 10.79, 11.61


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 15, 2011)

Woops! Forgot about this for a while. Sorry guys. Haven't given up yet!

Round 36 Results
_Phlippieskezer 10.53
5BLD 11.40_
Pandadudex96 12.42
Reinier Schippers 12.44
The Bloody Talon 15.14
bigbee99 15.17
Xishem 16.26
tozies24 16.48

Congratulations to 5BLD and that noob nobody likes, Phlippieskezer, for their sub-12 averages.

And thanks to all for the recent increase of participants. Keep at it.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 37 Scrambles
_Anticipated End Date: Saturday, November 19th_

1. L2 F' D2 U B' F L B F' U2 L2 D' U' F2 L' R2 F U' R U L' F2 R' D U2	

2. L' D R' B2 F L' R B F2 L2 R2 B' F R2 B D' U' F' D' R' D2 R2 D2 B' R	

3. D2 U2 R' B D2 B2 L' U2 B L F' U' F2 L F U L B' F U L' B L' F2 R	

4. D' F' R D' U' F2 D2 U L U2 R' B L' F2 R' B2 L F' R' B2 F2 L2 R' D U'	

5. U' B' F' D' U' B' D2 F' R2 F R B L R2 B' L2 B2 L D B2 D2 B F2 R2 U	

6. U2 R' B2 F' D' U2 F2 D2 R' B' F' L F2 L B2 D' L' F' L R2 B F R2 B F2	

7. D2 L R U2 L B L' B2 D' U F R' D U L F2 L' R' B' D2 U2 B R U2 L'	

8. F' L F' L2 U' B L2 R F' D2 U' R2 F' R' D B R' D' F U2 L2 U' L D' U2	

9. D' B' D2 U' R U B' F2 D2 F L' B' L' R' B' D' L R2 D2 U F' L B U' L'	

10. B2 F L' R' D U L B D2 R' U R2 D2 F' D' U' F' L R2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' U	

11. R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' F D' B D U2 L R U R D F2 D' F2 R' U2	

12. B2 F2 D' L2 F D' U F' L R' F R' U' L R2 D' F2 L' B' U' L R2 D2 F D2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 19, 2011)

Round 37's closing time extended to November 26 because...

FOREVER ALONE.

(Although, I didn't even make a submission, so I'm not exactly innocent. )


----------



## Xishem (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 37

15.15, 12.97, 15.09, 15.32, 16.40, 13.40, 14.24, 16.12, 16.99, 13.64, 15.09, 16.23 = *15.07*


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Round 37
> 
> 15.15, 12.97, 15.09, 15.32, 16.40, 13.40, 14.24, 16.12, 16.99, 13.64, 15.09, 16.23 = *15.07*


 
It looks like it is dead. Instead of starting this again like I suspect you might do, do you want to combine this thread with my race to sub 15 thread so it would be a fast 3x3 or some better name if you can think of one.


----------



## Xishem (Nov 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> It looks like it is dead. Instead of starting this again like I suspect you might do, do you want to combine this thread with my race to sub 15 thread so it would be a fast 3x3 or some better name if you can think of one.


 
I no longer own this thread.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Xishem said:


> I no longer own this thread.


 
Nobody does right now but I though would go for it since you have jumped at races(race to sub 4 2x2) before.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 30, 2011)

It's only 3 days over time (and just got it's first submission). I really don't understand what the purpose of joining the two threads would serve, when they're already separate.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

I created a new thread for 3x3 races "3x3 Race Thread (15/12/10/8)".

I was hoping the threads that are under sub 20 would just turn into one thread.


----------

